# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  November 6th General Election 2012 Election Night Returns - OFFICIAL Thread

## Matt Collins

We shall now discuss the general election night returns for November 6th 2012 as it happens.


This is the _OFFICIAL THREAD_!

----------


## Matt Collins

Dixville Notch Election Results 2012: Obama And Romney Tie, 5 Votes Apiece

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_2080804.html

----------


## sailingaway

I think there's already a thread in General Politics, though.

----------


## Monotaur

> I think there's already a thread in General Politics, though.


Yeah, but that isn't the *Offical  Thread*!

----------


## Matt Collins

In Winter Park, Florida a bomb threat was called into the local Republican precinct polling location. They had to close the place and then a judged ordered them to reopen it the next day, except everyone had to vote on a provisional ballot. This is already being challanged, and if the race is close enough, this could cause it to be questionable.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

-rep for yet another of your egomaniacal official threads. RPF will be just fine without da collins blessing a thread.

----------


## Danke

> -rep for yet another of your egomaniacal official threads. RPF will be just fine without da collins blessing a thread.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

>

----------


## rich34

> -rep for yet another of your egomaniacal official threads. RPF will be just fine without da collins blessing a thread.


I know right?  But it can't be "official" without the officialness of certain posters..

Anyway glad we have an "official" thread for election day coverage lol.

----------


## V3n

Toady is the election!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

C-money strikes again!!

----------


## Elwar

Drudge has called it....Romney wins.


of course, Drudge called it back in February and has been calling it every day since

----------


## Matt Collins

Funny how people bitch about me being an attention whore, and then they make half the posts in the thread about me

----------


## rich34

> Funny how people bitch about me being an attention whore, and then they make half the posts in the thread about me


When you have a signature like this " (my opinions are my own and don't represent anyone or any organization other than myself)" along with all the other threads over the years I think people are simply speaking their mind.  Besides, I'm sure most or at least a lot are just hackin on you.  Pay no mind.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Well, he was working for the Paul camp. I don't want to confuse his opinions with Ron's! 




> When you have a signature like this " (my opinions are my own and don't represent anyone or any organization other than myself)" along with all the other threads over the years I think people are simply speaking their mind.  Besides, I'm sure most or at least a lot are just hackin on you.  Pay no mind.

----------


## Shane Harris

facebook is a dark place right now

----------


## Dick Chaney

God Bless Dr. Paul -- I'm proudly going to be wearing a Ron Paul 2012 T-Shirt to class today in a room full of Obama supporters just for you.

----------


## VanBummel

Just got back from voting for Ron Paul.

----------


## Matt Collins

What are the exit polls showing?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Best thing that could happen to America is for Reps to take the Senate and Bama to keep the WH.  Full-scale logjam.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What are the exit polls showing?


Most places it's illegal to report exit polls until the polls close.

----------


## Liberty74

> Most places it's illegal to report exit polls until the polls close.


Not true. Exit polls are always released around 5 time. Takes a little time for the news networks to study.

R: FL, NC
O: OH, NV, PA, NH, MI
Toss up: VA, CO, IA

If exits are right, Obama is back in. But they have been wrong before. In 2008, they called it for John Kerry.

Long night???

----------


## FlatIron

Does this really matter?

----------


## georgiaboy

where's a good place online to watch results roll in?  Politico?  RCP?

----------


## Liberty74

Drudge just moved OH from Obama to Toss Up.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Drudge just moved OH from Obama to Toss Up.


Saw that.

Just turned on the cable news....  MSNBC looks happy, FOX looks scared.

----------


## sailingaway

I got an email from Kerry inviting me to his victory party. May it prove prophetic

----------


## CPUd

I will LOL if they call a bunch of states for Obama with 2% reporting like they did for Mitt during the primaries.

----------


## kathy88

When do the first polls close? 8 EST?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Most places it's illegal to report exit polls until the polls close.


I would think that's a violation of the freedom of speech?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Does this really matter?


For 2016 it does.

----------


## Liberty74

> When do the first polls close? 8 EST?


7pm EST

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Most places it's illegal to report exit polls until the polls close.





> I would think that's a violation of the freedom of speech?


I would think so, too. But what's that got to do with it?

----------


## V3n

They don't release the polls until its closed because 'they don't want the outcome to be influenced by the figures' - is what I always heard.

----------


## opal

> Best thing that could happen to America is for Reps to take the Senate and Bama to keep the WH.  Full-scale logjam.


this!
+1

----------


## sailingaway

> this!
> +1


I agree. I want gridlock with EITHER of those two losers in the WH.

----------


## Uriah

Massie up 57% to 40% with 1% reporting...

----------


## ross11988

> Massie up 57% to 40% with 1% reporting...


Link to results?

----------


## JJ2

Virginia exit polls as tied as you can get. Wow.

----------


## Uriah

http://results.enr.clarityelections....n/summary.html

Hover over image for numbers : http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/results/state/KY#house

----------


## EBounding

> Best thing that could happen to America is for Reps to take the Senate and Bama to keep the WH.  Full-scale logjam.


Yep!  The icing on the cake would be for Romney to win the poopular vote and Obama win the electoral vote.

----------


## llepard

Seems like Obama winning, thoughts?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Seems like Obama winning, thoughts?


If I had to guess, Romney barely popular, Obama barely electoral.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Seems like Obama winning, thoughts?


I'm ready for 2016.

----------


## CPUd

Massie up at the moment.

----------


## Liberty74

> Virginia exit polls as tied as you can get. Wow.


49 to 49

----------


## sailingaway

> Massie up at the moment.


May he carry the lead to the end, and may it grow.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Anyone interested, pm me for a few more FNC/CNN/MSNBC streams. I wouldn't want to keep it all to myself...

s h a d o w n e t d o t r o stroke c h a n n e l s d o t p h p

:-)

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Off to attend a GOP pity party.  Not because I want to, but because someone I know and like will be there who wants me to.

----------


## FrancisMarion

google elections is pretty cool: got every race national and states

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## jkr

*4*

----------


## FrancisMarion

We already have two Virginias.  We might need a third.

EDIT: Nevermind google elections is actually showing SC as blue right now.....

----------


## jkr

the wiNNer is either RAND16 or PAUL2.0

----------


## ross11988

> google elections is pretty cool: got every race national and states
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


yeah nice interface, but CNN's is more up to date

----------


## Liberty74

> google elections is pretty cool: got every race national and states
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results


Google is always behind the real numbers coming in. I don't watch or listen to Fox News but I am there watching the numbers online.

Election Result Numbers from FOX

----------


## majinkoola

Currently 48% (D) to 46% (R) in Indiana Senate race. 6% L.

----------


## mport1

Any thoughts on gauging the libertarian vote?  What % of libertarians do you think didn't vote for Gary Johnson?  I'm guessing something like 25% decided to write in Ron Paul or do something else.

----------


## MozoVote

> Off to attend a GOP pity party.  Not because I want to, but because someone I know and like will be there who wants me to.


I'll hang here until the early returns for Mecklenburg county are posted. Last year I went to McCrory's thing, wandered around looking at the big screens watching the losses pile up.

----------


## MozoVote

> Any thoughts on gauging the libertarian vote?  What % of libertarians do you think didn't vote for Gary Johnson?  I'm guessing something like 25% decided to write in Ron Paul or do something else.


Won't offer a guess, but in North Carolina the Libertarians need to get 2% in a statewide race to remain an organized political party. So watch the performance of Howe (for governor) and Johnson. Michael Munger got 2.02% in 2008 to barely allow them to stay on the ballot.

----------


## JJ2

Obama up +4 in Ohio exit polls. So all he needs is one more state to win (well, NH would tie). NV almost definitely going Obama, so if he holds onto Ohio, he should win.

Or we could have Kerry 2.0, where he led exits and then lost Ohio.

----------


## angelatc

Hubby making me watch MSNBC.  He thinks he will get to see liberals exploding as things fall apart.

----------


## FlatIron

nvm

----------


## MozoVote

> Obama up +4 in Ohio exit polls. So all he needs is one more state to win (well, NH would tie). NV almost definitely going Obama, so if he holds onto Ohio, he should win.
> 
> Or we could have Kerry 2.0, where he led exits and then lost Ohio.


If Obama gets 2 out of these (Ohio, Virginia, Florida) there's no reason to stay up late. Romney would have to snag every remaining competitive state to make it, and those odds just won't play out in reality.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Hubby making me watch MSNBC.  He thinks he will get to see liberals exploding as things fall apart.


He may not like what he sees...

----------


## Liberty74

> Any thoughts on gauging the libertarian vote?  What % of libertarians do you think didn't vote for Gary Johnson?  I'm guessing something like 25% decided to write in Ron Paul or do something else.


I live next to Dover Air Force base. There are lots of Libertarians and Ron Paul people in the military. An AF guy came into work to talk to a sales person and they chit chatted about politics. Ron Paul came up. He said everyone he knows in his group that are Libertarians or RP supporters are voting Romney.

----------


## CPUd

CNN is projecting VT for Obama, and KY, IN, WV for Mitt

and LOLOL :




> (CNN) – Hours before the polls closed Tuesday, GOP nominee Mitt Romney told reporters on his plane that he's so confident in a win he's only prepared a victory speech.
> 
> "I've only written one speech at this point," Romney said, adding the text of that address was 1,118 words long.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

2016 boys!

----------


## ross11988

Looks like Thomas Massie has it locked up

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Google is the only one showing 3rd party results.

----------


## CPUd

Hearing SC for Mitt, NC for O

----------


## angelatc

MSNBC reporting that there is a chance that Andrew Horning might be Mourdock's spoiler.  He's behind, but by less than the 6% Andrew is pulling.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Hubby making me watch MSNBC.  He thinks he will get to see liberals exploding as things fall apart.


Bringing up an MSNBC stream on the basis of this post alone.  I agree with your wise husband!  Guaranteed lulz if Obamney wins.

----------


## MozoVote

Mecklenburg County has posted the Absentee and Early Voting. 

Tea Party / Liberty fusion candidate Matt Ridenhour at 55% in his district seat for county commission.

http://results.enr.clarityelections....n/summary.html

I expect him to win this. He won the primary in the heart of "Establishment Republican" territory, the GOP headquarters itself was in that district before it was recently moved. Ridenhour did not take the demographics for granted, and he campaigned hard.

----------


## ross11988

> Google is the only one showing 3rd party results.


Unfortunately it looks like a repeat of 2008 with the libertarian numbers thus far.

----------


## mport1

> Google is the only one showing 3rd party results.


After you click "show all candidates," haha.

----------


## Liberty74

Exit polls have Obama winning OH by 3...

51 to 48.

If it holds, Obama wins. Romney cannot win without OH after losing PA, MI, WI, NH, NV.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> MSNBC reporting that there is a chance that Andrew Horning might be Mourdock's spoiler.  He's behind, but by less than the 6% Andrew is pulling.


Yes! I hope this happens in multiple places

----------


## mport1

> Unfortunately it looks like a repeat of 2008 with the libertarian numbers thus far.


That's what happens when you field unprincipled candidates...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

My desktop.  Behold!  The power of nerdiness!

----------


## ross11988

> That's what happens when you field unprincipled candidates...


Agreed, but I would hope everyone finds Gary Johnson more principled then Bob Barr.

----------


## V3n

> My desktop.  Behold!  The power of nerdiness!


EAT DA POO POO

----------


## angelatc

> My desktop.  Behold!  The power of nerdiness!



What, only 1 monitor?

----------


## JJ2

Wow, I just noticed that Obama has a slight lead in NC exit polls. It's over. Obama won.

----------


## mport1

> Agreed, but I would hope everyone finds Gary Johnson more principled then Bob Barr.


True, I don't see how anybody could argue otherwise.

----------


## CPUd

OHi showing strong for Obama 62% for the moment.  Looks like all the New england states and Illinois for Obama

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Yes, Angela - one 60" television!  :-)

----------


## MozoVote

> Wow, I just noticed that Obama has a slight lead in NC exit polls. It's over. Obama won.


Democrats dominated the early voting in urban areas of NC. I think Romney will push back and do a little better than McCain did when the rural and small town votes come in.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> EAT DA POO POO


linkie

It's not a gross-out or nasty video.  Well, I suppose it is...you see, homophobia is a stupid, stupid thing.  So is mental programming by way of religion.  In an African Christian church, there was a Pastor giving a sermon regarding male homosexual intercourse.  He did not _intend_ his sermon to be hilarious, but it was.  Oh, my God, it was.  Watch the video later.  

Focusing on the returns...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

If Obama wins Florida, stick a nail in Romney.

----------


## V3n

> linkie
> 
> It's not a gross-out or nasty video.  Well, I suppose it is...you see, homophobia is a stupid, stupid thing.  So is mental programming by way of religion.  In an African Christian church, there was a Pastor giving a sermon regarding male homosexual intercourse.  He did not _int_ his sermon to be hilarious, but it was.  Oh, my God, it was.  Watch the video later.  
> 
> Focusing on the returns...


LOL!  Just teasin' ya.. I'll check it out later..  back to the returns!

----------


## JJ2

Obama close to +3 in FL exits. Incredible. Could be electoral landslide for Obama. He could win every single swing state.

----------


## WesSeid

> Democrats dominated the early voting in urban areas of NC. I think Romney will push back and do a little better than McCain did when the rural and small town votes come in.


During the primaries, it tended to go the other way.  Paul would look pretty good early on, and then they flipped the Romney switch with the urban vote.

----------


## cindy25

with more and more voting for free (stolen) stuff (food stamps, medicaid,Obamacare) how would Rand have a chance vs Corey Booker in 2016?

----------


## MozoVote

Barbara Howe at 1.87% the NC governor's race based on the Absentee/Early votes. The Libertarians need over 2% in this or the presidential race, or they will be de-certified as a political party.

http://results.enr.clarityelections....n/summary.html

----------


## Liberty74

> OHi showing strong for Obama 62% for the moment.  Looks like all the New england states and Illinois for Obama


Those votes in were early votes. Prior to today which he was expected to win but way down from 2008.

----------


## MozoVote

> Obama close to +3 in FL exits. Incredible. Could be electoral landslide for Obama. He could win every single swing state.


Yep. If Obama gets 2 out of 3 (Florida, Virginia, Ohio) it is GAME OVER.

----------


## ord33

> After you click "show all candidates," haha.


How is it on Google on the third party candidates that multiple candidates have the exact same number of votes (in multiple circumstances)??? That sound REALLY odd and impossible actually since the numbers increased and they still stayed tied with the other candidate(s)



[IMG]www.wearsvalleyhomes.com/election-2012-2.png[/IMG]

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> How is it on Google on the third party candidates that multiple candidates have the exact same number of votes (in multiple circumstances)??? That sound REALLY odd and impossible actually since the numbers increased and they still stayed tied with the other candidate(s)


I've been watching those from the start and its been pretty consistent like that. EXTREMELY fishy.

----------


## torchbearer

> What, only 1 monitor?



lmfao!
How about one big monitored split into multiple monitors?

----------


## Demigod



----------


## ross11988

> with more and more voting for free (stolen) stuff (food stamps, medicaid,Obamacare) how would Rand have a chance vs Corey Booker in 2016?


What makes you think Booker is going to run?

----------


## kathy88

Just got home from daughters dance class. Massie has it?

----------


## Matt Collins

> lmfao!
> How about one big monitored split into multiple monitors?


I actually sell multi-monitor systems for my buddy's company, if anyone wants one, I'll cut you a deal: http://www.multi-monitors.com/Default.asp

----------


## Barrex

In Croatia some news are reporting Mitt is leading....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Just got home from daughters dance class. Massie has it?


So far so good!!!

----------


## Matt Collins

> 


Looks like a screen is not-calibrated.

----------


## Ivash

> Yep. If Obama gets 2 out of 3 (Florida, Virginia, Ohio) it is GAME OVER.


Frankly if he gets any one of the three its game over.

----------


## torchbearer

> I actually sell multi-monitor systems for my buddy's company, if anyone wants one, I'll cut you a deal: http://www.multi-monitors.com/Default.asp


I was talking about taking one single monitor that is huge and using software like hydravision to make in two/four/eight virtual monitors inside it.

----------


## nasaal

1 more independent in the Senate and seems more and more people are identifying themselves as independents.  That is very small, but sounds like good news to me.

----------


## sailingaway

> 1 more independent in the Senate and seems more and more people are identifying themselves as independents.  That is very small, but sounds like good news to me.


There are more independents than Republicans now but noone mentions the word 'disenfranchised'.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Joe The Plumber, Wurzelbacher  is getting his pipes cleaned by Marcy Kaptur

GOP Barr is beatS incumbent Democrat Chandler in Kentucky CD6  50%-47%

----------


## kathy88

> What, only 1 monitor?


$#@! even I have two and I'm no technogeek

----------


## acptulsa

CBS called Oklahoma for Romney the moment the polls closed, and long before a single precinct reported.  And I'll just be they didn't conduct a single exit poll, too.  Probably right.  Seems like it was the only state that went for that $#@! McCain...

Still.  Presumptuous much?

----------


## ord33

Here is another thing that seems very improbable. Early results from Cook County, IL have Romney, Obama, Jill Stein, and Gary Johnson all tied at 25% with 11 votes each???

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I was talking about taking one single monitor that is huge and using software like hydravision to make in two/four/eight virtual monitors inside it.


Or, use a high-powered nVidia graphics card and run a bunch of live streaming TV news links, then arrange the screen in such a fashion that...you get the point.

Hampton Roads still hasn't been counted in Virginia...that's going to be the clincher in the Old Dominion...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

FL leaning for Romney 31% reporting.
VA for Romney with 27% reporting.
NC for Romney with 11% reporting.
http://news.yahoo.com/control-room/

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

According to Google, Chuck Baldwin has 33 votes.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

$#@!ing Huckabee on Fox right now...BARF

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Anyone have a place where people can find the results with candidates like Johnson and Paul!?!?!

----------


## Liberty74

> 1 more independent in the Senate and seems more and more people are identifying themselves as independents.  That is very small, but sounds like good news to me.


Ugh, haven't I been trying to tell people that, hence why I wanted Ron Paul to run Indy???

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Anyone have a place where people can find the results with candidates like Johnson and Paul!?!?!


Click "show all candidates"

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

Also, GO SOX lol

----------


## Pauls' Revere

FL for Obama with 34 % reporting.
http://news.yahoo.com/control-room/

----------


## MozoVote

> FL leaning for Romney 31% reporting.
> VA for Romney with 27% reporting.
> NC for Romney with 11% reporting.
> http://news.yahoo.com/control-room/


It's razor thin in Florida. And as we know from 2000, Miami-Dade will be the last to report which I expect will be Obama heavy.

----------


## Liberty74

> FL leaning for Romney 31% reporting.
> VA for Romney with 27% reporting.
> NC for Romney with 11% reporting.
> http://news.yahoo.com/control-room/


Yahoo is way behind. Fox News is up on it. FL with 57% - O 51 R 48.

VA has stopped reporting because they extended voting in several counties.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> FL for Obama with 34 % reporting.
> http://news.yahoo.com/control-room/


ah poop

----------


## torchbearer

ok think about this one:


At 6% of the vote, the AP has called south carolina for romney even though his opponent is leading.
does that not seem odd?

----------


## YankeesJunkie

At least one team made it to the playoffs! But thanks once again! Hopefully, liberty centered candidates have more favor on their side than both the Yankees and Red Sox though.

----------


## MozoVote

CNN showing Obama at 58% in Ohio with 22% in.

----------


## cindy25

> What makes you think Booker is going to run?


Booker will run against Christie next year; if he wins he would have to be on the short list of 2016 Dems; there is only one other black they could run, Duval Patrick; and surely there will be a black in the race.  and he would be the favorite.

----------


## Barrex

Rhetorical question: Did anyone got strange Idea to delete "voting" software and install Pac-man on voting machines?

Not that I would ever...

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Rhetorical question: Did anyone got strange Idea to delete "voting" software and install Pac-man on voting machines?
> 
> Not that I would ever...


One would be more productive...

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Rhetorical question: Did anyone got strange Idea to delete "voting" software and install Pac-man on voting machines?
> 
> Not that I would ever...


Hahaha, that would be beautiful

----------


## cindy25

why is Morris against McMahon? is she anti-Israel? 

Dick Morris ‏@DickMorrisTweet
#election2012 good that McMahon will lose in Connecticut. She's a Republican but should not be in the Senate

----------


## rodo1776

even with Mitt up Im calling NC for Hussien. This baby is over. four more years of disaster. But Rand is golden now. Good luck everyone. At least gold should be up big on the news

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> At least one team made it to the playoffs!


Yeah, yeah, damn it, I know...die hard Red Sox fan here!  Good to know we can think baseball for a moment tonight.  Provides a bit of levity, I'd say.  To contribute, I've posted this in a few other places.  If you are stuck at work or otherwise kept from a television:

a FNC/CNN/MSNBC streams. I wouldn't want to keep it all to myself...

s h a d o w n e t d o t r o stroke c h a n n e l s d o t p h p

:-)

----------


## MozoVote

> even with Mitt up Im calling NC for Hussien. This baby is over. four more years of disaster. But Rand is golden now. Good luck everyone. At least gold should be up big on the news


The pundits have expected Romney to win NC but his margin is tiny... about 28,000 votes. Obama won it by only 14,000 four years ago. If Romney is doing well nationally he should not be struggling here.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> even with Mitt up Im calling NC for Hussien. This baby is over. four more years of disaster. But Rand is golden now. Good luck everyone. At least gold should be up big on the news


I would hope that Rand may be the savior of the Republican party, but he is not as charismatic or principled as his father, but hopefully the Republicans will realize without the libertarians there is no Republican party and there is no future especially with the drug and gay vote which could be the opening that a future party will be looking for.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Rhetorical question: Did anyone got strange Idea to delete "voting" software and install Pac-man on voting machines?
> 
> Not that I would ever...


Make it Legend of Zelda and I might actually go ... um,  "vote."

----------


## MozoVote

Romney's lead in NC now down to just 11,000 on CNN with 59% in.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I would hope that Rand may be the savior of the Republican party, but he is not as principled as his father,


Where do these rumors start?  This is nonsense, please quit spreading non-truths.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I want to hear them blame Ron paul or Gary Jonhson for the Romney lose

----------


## YankeesJunkie

If it makes you feel any better I am from NE and was a bandwagon, although MLB Extra Innings and watching a 100 games a year provides me with all the ammo. Sadly, basball can't start for another five months and without Dr. Paul it is just a shame I am just hoping that Gov Johnson can give the Libertarians a good showing since he has been the best candidate since Dr. Paul and can hopefully topple Clark/Koch.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> I want to hear them blame Ron paul or Gary Jonhson for the Romney lose


and/or the Obama lose.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Junkie, do you mean New England, or Nebraska?  If you're a fellow Cornhusker, I'll $#@!.  That'd be awesome.

Van Jones and James Carville on CNN right now, if you're a glutton for punishment, everyone

----------


## kathy88

The Libertarian auditor general candidate is pulling two percent in Pa, but less than 2 percent of vote in.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

From what I have heard of Rand Paul he is either more conservative or sly about what he does as a politician, but he does not show the same boldness as a libertarian as his father. That may come from being a senator, but as far as senators he is more libertarian than all other candidates, but his father is still the gold standard.

----------


## MozoVote

Matthew Ridenhour (was a national delegate for Paul) at 56% with 15 of 51 precincts reporting in his county commission race.

http://results.enr.clarityelections....n/summary.html

----------


## cindy25

> I would hope that Rand may be the savior of the Republican party, but he is not as charismatic or principled as his father, but hopefully the Republicans will realize without the libertarians there is no Republican party and there is no future especially with the drug and gay vote which could be the opening that a future party will be looking for.


only if foreign policy matters, and there is an unpopular war would Rand have an advantage. the gay and drug issues are unfortunately losers in Republican primaries.

----------


## nasaal

> ok think about this one:
> 
> 
> At 6% of the vote, the AP has called south carolina for romney even though his opponent is leading.
> does that not seem odd?


It's based on reports, and how certain areas are voting.  You take that and compare it to what trends are likely to take place from then on and you can predict where it is going to end up.  Doesn't always work, but certain indicators can give you certain correct results extremely early.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

I am a Cornhusker who voted for Paul in the primary and Johnson in the general, but I am in Norfolk being a Naval Officer, but there is no damn way I will give up my NE residency regardless of how much my vote matters.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I want to hear them blame Ron paul or Gary Jonhson for the Romney lose


That will make it much more likely for Rand to get the nomination in 2016 if that happens.

----------


## idiom

My preferred outcome is a Mitt win on the popular vote but a loss on the electoral college.

That way Mitt's out and we have a better shot next cycle, but Obama doesn't have a 'mandate'. Plus the Dems will suddenly starting singing the praises of the electoral college.

----------


## Matt Collins

> From what I have heard of Rand Paul he is either more conservative or sly about what he does as a politician, but he does not show the same boldness as a libertarian as his father.


Of course he does, he has held up the Senate multiple times forcing votes on things like drones, ending the Iraq war, ending foreign aid, etc.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> only if foreign policy matters, and there is an unpopular war would Rand have an advantage. the gay and drug issues are unfortunately losers in Republican primaries.


Sadly, the GOP will never move forward until it adopts these policies of accepting gay marriage (unions at least) and drug (marijuana) use as part of their platform. Sadly, conservatives are dominated by Rick Santorum, Bachmann and Gingrich.

----------


## misterx

It's depressing that it looks like we're going to have four more years of Obama, and two more of his supreme court appointments, but at least now Rand has a shot in 2016.

----------


## Liberty74

> That will make it much more likely for Rand to get the nomination in 2016 if that happens.


It's weird but the Republican party is not warm to Ron - especially the establishment and people like Rush, Beck, Hannity, etc. But for some reason these same people like Rand.

----------


## kathy88

> Of course he does, he has held up the Senate multiple times forcing votes on things like drones, ending the Iraq war, ending foreign aid, etc.


why do you have a driving need to comment on EVERY post about Rand?

----------


## CaseyCBenn

> My preferred outcome is a Mitt win on the popular vote but a loss on the electoral college.
> 
> That way Mitt's out and we have a better shot next cycle, but Obama doesn't have a 'mandate'. Plus the Dems will suddenly starting singing the praises of the electoral college.


Yeah, I really want this outcome because I want to see how many talk radio and tv personalities I paid attention to back in 2000 would flip their views when the wind blew the other direction.

----------


## cindy25

> I am a Cornhusker who voted for Paul in the primary and Johnson in the general, but I am in Norfolk being a Naval Officer, but there is no damn way I will give up my NE residency regardless of how much my vote matters.


wouldn't FL residency, because of no state income tax, be better for anyone in the military?

----------


## YankeesJunkie

It may be perception, but Rand Paul has not necessarily been that strong libertarian as his father has over the three decades or as articulate as father, but hopefully I am wrong as voting for Rand would be a pleasure to vote for.

----------


## Liberty74

> It's depressing that it looks like we're going to have four more years of Obama, and two more of his supreme court appointments, but at least now Rand has a shot in 2016.


I don't think many people get it yet. This country is OVER. There is no turning back. It is absolutely impossible. Ask yourself, when has this country EVER turned anything back prior to 1913? What programs? List them, can you? Rand can't save it. 

States are going to have to secede. Or something else much far drastic which I really don't want.

----------


## Matt Collins

> why do you have a driving need to comment on EVERY post about Rand?


To correct inaccuracies and stop nonsense from spreading.

----------


## torchbearer

> why do you have a driving need to comment on EVERY post about Rand?


pay-per-post?
or maybe he just really loves rand and has become a loyalist to rand? (not making a value judgement)

----------


## CPUd

MIchigan to Obama

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> wouldn't FL residency, because of no state income tax, be better for anyone in the military?


If only I was  pro sports player. NE does fine with me, that and I am proud to be a resident of NE and would not like to change until I absolutely have to.

----------


## cindy25

> It's weird but the Republican party is not warm to Ron - especially the establishment and people like Rush, Beck, Hannity, etc. But for some reason these same people like Rand.


generational? I don't understand it either

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Check your PM, YankeesJunkie!  Glad to know ya!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

How in the hell does the media call a state for a candidate with 1pc, or 9pc, reporting?  Michigan just went Obama - big surprise - but with 9pc?  wtf

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Hmm.
North Carolina is still way closer than expected.
63% in:
Mitt Romney = = 1,424,822 = 50%
Barack Obama = 1,402,155 = 49%

----------


## Matt Collins

> It's weird but the Republican party is not warm to Ron - especially the establishment and people like Rush, Beck, Hannity, etc. But for some reason these same people like Rand.


That's because Rand takes special care to package his message so that it doesn't offend the Republican base.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Wow...FL is 3.1m to 3.1m with 57pc reporting...sweet Jesus

CNN projecting GOP holds the House.  As much as I don't like the GOP, I hope they take the Senate, too.

----------


## nasaal

> why do you have a driving need to comment on EVERY post about Rand?


Because Ron is done to many I imagine.  Rand is seen by many as the next shot for them.

----------


## brandon

Yea looks like Florida will once again go to multiple recounts.  I'd hate to see the electoral college majority depend on Florida.

----------


## CPUd

CNN projects GOP will still control the House

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Hmm.
> North Carolina is still way closer than expected.
> 63% in:
> Mitt Romney = = 1,424,822 = 50%
> Barack Obama = 1,402,155 = 49%


If Romney loses, you can blame that one on GJ and Ron Paul!

----------


## kathy88

Is anyone watching NBC? They just talked about senate candidate Kyrillos, son of a Greek Middletown physician... His dad was my pediatrician!!!! Small world.

----------


## Liberty74

3000 votes separate the two with 76% reporting in FL.

WOW

----------


## CPUd

NUmbers from the FL panhandle coming in now, supposedly strong GOP, so it will be up to those, and Miami/Dade

----------


## KerriAnn

CNN just announced Romney ahead in Florida by just over 1,000 votes.

----------


## kathy88

Wow the Lib Auditor General is creeping up to 4 percent in PA. Her numbers steadily increasing as more returns come in.

----------


## nasaal

Ohio will be interesting to watch.

----------


## ross11988

Wow, alot closer in FL then I expected. Miami Dade is only 17% counted though.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ohio seems to be going to Oblamer...

----------


## belian78

MSNBC is reporting Romney well ahead in EV's, is this right?  Please don't let that be right.

----------


## CPUd

> MSNBC is reporting Romney well ahead in EV's, is this right?  Please don't let that be right.


He will be, until they report CA, PA, OH(if it goes to Obama)

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looks like you'll be able to blame us if Romney loses in Florida too!!

----------


## MozoVote

On the Senate side .. Elizabeth Warren ahead of Scott Brown 52-48 with 18% in

----------


## ross11988

> On the Senate side .. Elizabeth Warren ahead of Scott Brown 52-48 with 18% in


Sucks, Linda lost too

----------


## CPUd

They are freaking out on Mitt Chat.  Better entertainment over there than any MSM coverage....

----------


## belian78

> He will be, until they report CA, PA, OH(if it goes to Obama)


All I can think is that if Obama loses on electoral votes, after the Gore loss, that will give opponents of the EC all the ammo they need to wage the propaganda war.

----------


## cindy25

Erick Erickson ‏@EWErickson
Been saying PA was fools gold for the GOP, as have many others. At this point, I'm thinking game over.

----------


## nasaal

> Looks like you'll be able to blame us if Romney loses in Florida too!!


Why's that?

----------


## Liberty74

> Why's that?


300 vote difference out of 6.8 million as of now...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Why's that?





> 300 vote difference out of 6.8 million as of now...


And then consider that GJ has over 28,000 votes. That alone would give RP the lead if he got the nomination.

----------


## nasaal

> 300 vote difference out of 6.8 million as of now...


Yea and with Gary Johnson alone having 28,000 that could hurt either candidate.

----------


## kathy88

I hope Johnson's votes skew a few states.

----------


## MozoVote

Matt Ridenhour at 56.6% for his county commission seat. 30 of 51 precincts in.

http://results.enr.clarityelections....n/summary.html

----------


## messana

> Sucks, Linda lost too


Linda Mcmahon? Good for her.

----------


## MozoVote

I'm getting the impression now that Romney is pulling away in NC, and Obama in FL, based on CNN reporting.

----------


## ross11988

> Linda Mcmahon? Good for her.


I only liked her because I enjoyed my youth with WWF

----------


## V3n

Ohio's going to be a complete SNAFU.  The Rep's have used Ohio to steal an election before... they could have it lined up for a steal again.

----------


## FrancisMarion

Whats going on with Maine's fourth Electoral Vote?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I don't think many people get it yet. This country is OVER. There is no turning back. It is absolutely impossible. Ask yourself, when has this country EVER turned anything back prior to 1913? What programs? List them, can you? Rand can't save it. 
> 
> States are going to have to secede. Or something else much far drastic which I really don't want.


truth

----------


## CPUd

Wisconsin projected for Obama.  NH for Obama can end it (MSNBC).

----------


## anaconda

MA General Election
November 6, 2012
8.7% reporting (188/2172)

Popular Vote

Elizabeth
Warren

50.6%
142,668

Scott
Brown

49.4%
139,206

Please no Pocahontas for six years.

----------


## Shane Harris

hopefully obama edges out romney in florida, making ohio a moot point.

----------


## jkob

> On the Senate side .. Elizabeth Warren ahead of Scott Brown 52-48 with 18% in


bleh

Brown sucks but Warren is worse

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Allan West might be in trouble. My FB feed is going crazy with people disappointed! (I'm enjoying it )

----------


## kpitcher

I love this facebook news update : The Onion
Early polling indicates the Republican Party has enough guns to take control of the Senate. 

Sorry not real news but it made me laugh.

----------


## CPUd

I honsetly don't think we will know the results of Florida for a day or 2

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> bleh
> 
> Brown sucks but Warren is worse


Agree. Rarely do I root for a Republican, but Warren is dangerous.

----------


## jkob

probably close to calling it overall

----------


## cindy25

Dick Morris ‏@DickMorrisTweet
#election2012 wixonsin to Obama could be the ball game. we can still win with Ohio. I really hate calling Pa and Wisc so early and easy

----------


## Liberty74

> I'm getting the impression now that Romney is pulling away in NC, and Obama in FL, based on CNN reporting.


Romney +80,000 in NC
Romney +800 in FL

----------


## kathy88

636 votes separate them in Florida. Where can I find Johnson's numbers?

----------


## WesSeid

> It's weird but the Republican party is not warm to Ron - especially the establishment and people like Rush, Beck, Hannity, etc. But for some reason these same people like Rand.


Because neocons are morons.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

From Mitt Chat:

*CF: This doesn't make any sense, Mitt's doing as bad as McCain...

*

----------


## Liberty74

What affect would overseas military ballots have if the race is 50/50 say in FL?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Funny, I was just remarking to my wife...hon, this isn't looking so good for Robamney right now.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 636 votes separate them in Florida. Where can I find Johnson's numbers?


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

Its way behind MSM, but its the only place I found that has 3rd party numbers.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 636 votes separate them in Florida. Where can I find Johnson's numbers?


He's got half a percent:

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

-t

----------


## RickyJ

> From Mitt Chat:
> 
> *CF: This doesn't make any sense, Mitt's doing as bad as McCain...
> 
> *


They nominated a guy that writes off 47% and then they think it makes no sense that Romney is losing? They shouldn't have nominated such a flip-flopper with a liberal record if they wanted to win.

----------


## eleganz

I can't wait to see whether we cost Romney any swing states with Ron Paul write ins and GJ votes combined.

FK Romney.

----------


## V3n

> From Mitt Chat:
> 
> *CF: This doesn't make any sense, Mitt's doing as bad as McCain...
> 
> *


MITT LOST TO MCCAIN!! Do the math!

(keep me out of that chat!)

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> They nominated a guy that writes off 47% and then they think it makes no sense that Romney is losing? They shouldn't have nominated such a flip-flopper with a liberal record if they wanted to win.


Yeah.  For the first time in my life, I'm rooting AGAINST the Republican.  What's that?  Yes, it's snowing in Hell...

----------


## Liberty74

Romney has NC. Holding onto VA yet FL is too close to call/slipping away. If so, it is over unless oversea ballots haven't been counted yet.

----------


## WIwarrior

> From Mitt Chat:
> 
> *CF: This doesn't make any sense, Mitt's doing as bad as McCain...
> 
> *


All of us knew it would happen. Should of taken us more seriously.

----------


## supermario21

The problem is Akin and Mourdock look set to lose. Those are guys that were being supported by Rand.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> MITT LOST TO MCCAIN!! Do the math!
> 
> (keep me out of that chat!)


Oh, but it's delcious!

*deerjerkydave: Rove thinks Romney will win with less than 100k votes.*

11/06/12 09:39 PM*blondihood: can he win ohio*

11/06/12 09:39 PM*kathye: man I am sick*

11/06/12 09:39 PM*gumtech: down to the wire...don't panic yet*

11/06/12 09:39 PM*Matt for Mitt: MR: No....too close*

----------


## V3n

> He's got half a percent:
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
> 
> -t


Yes, and currently, if you add that half percent to Romney, Romney would be in the lead.

----------


## mport1

Obama at 93.3% on Intrade.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

FWIW, people on FOX getting nervous after they announced it was the first time since 1972 that the Presidential candidate and VP candidate lost their respective home states (Mass and Wis).

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Makes me happy to know that I voted GJ.  Suck it, Flip Flopney

----------


## WesSeid

> From Mitt Chat:
> 
> *CF: This doesn't make any sense, Mitt's doing as bad as McCain...
> 
> *


That is the funniest thing I've heard all day.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

PA to Oblamer!

----------


## jkob

Warren projected to win

barf

----------


## cindy25

is there any Obama state that would have went to Ron? maybe NH but surely no other

----------


## Liberty74

> FWIW, people on FOX getting nervous after they announced it was the first time since 1972 that the Presidential candidate and VP candidate lost their respective home states (Mass and Wis).


I told Mitt to pick Rubio. FL would have been a slam dunk. But noooooooooo...

----------


## truthspeaker

I see that "King" is a Senate Independent Candidate. Anyone know if he's one of ours or Tea Party?

----------


## cindy25

Dems took WI and IN Senate seats.  IN was a waste, but WI should have been easy to win

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> To correct inaccuracies and stop nonsense from spreading.


Kudos to you for doing that +Rep

----------


## jkob

> I see that "King" is a Senate Independent Candidate. Anyone know if he's one of ours or Tea Party?


more likely neither 

probably caucuses with Democrats

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I see that "King" is a Senate Independent Candidate. Anyone know if he's one of ours or Tea Party?


No one really knows...lol. CNN seems to think he'll be more of a Dem.

----------


## brandon

Obama picks up PA, NH, Ohio, and Michigan?  Is gonna be an electoral college landslide for Obama?

----------


## truthspeaker

I'm glad tea party Ted Cruz won.

Ha! I love sticking it to media pundits who says the Tea Party is racist. 

Btw...my former prof. is on T.V. again as a media adviser.

----------


## jclay2

> Obama at 93.3% on Intrade.


Yep. While it didn't matter who won, I find it extraordinary that Obama can pull this off given that the economy is basically a zombie out of walking dead.

----------


## cindy25

> I told Mitt to pick Rubio. FL would have been a slam dunk. But noooooooooo...


and this will propel Rubio to be 2016 front runner. Rubio could have won FL, but could he have won Ohio?

----------


## CPUd

> That is the funniest thing I've heard all day.


Yeah, I LOL's "We trust Karl Rove"

"will from nj: we offered up the best and most electable candidate"

I had 1 account left over there and got it banded today.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

More solid gold from MittChat.

11/06/12 09:43 PM*JCC: the gender gap may have cost us the election*

11/06/12 09:43 PM*Gfyhimr: Also....the Lord might be teaching us patience......have faith....have faith*

11/06/12 09:43 PM*Jayde: LESSON for republican men running for congress or the senate: SHUT UP ABOUT RAPE. JUST SHUT UP.*

----------


## anaconda

Looks like a huge ass kicking by the Republican (Deb Fischer) for the Nebraska Senate seat (Currently Democrat).

----------


## llepard

> Warren projected to win
> 
> barf


Yeah, voters in my state suck.  I held my nose and voted Brown. Not because he is all that great......but her....

----------


## cindy25

> Yep. While it didn't matter who won, I find it extraordinary that Obama can pull this off given that the economy is basically a zombie out of walking dead.


Chavez did the same thing; the poor voted for free stuff.

----------


## anaconda

> Yep. While it didn't matter who won, I find it extraordinary that Obama can pull this off given that the economy is basically a zombie out of walking dead.


I'm gonna REALLY enjoy the pundits talking for months about what the GOP has to do to revive itself.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Looks like a huge ass kicking by the Republican (Deb Fischer) for the Nebraska Senate seat (Currently Democrat).


Nobody in this state - nobody - forgot what Benedict Nelson did, Christmas 2009

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Neil Cavuto and Lou Dobbs have accepted the reality of an Obama win.

----------


## anaconda

> Yeah, voters in my state suck.  I held my nose and voted Brown. Not because he is all that great......but her....


I want Pocahontas defeated even worse than I want Mittens defeated.

----------


## Liberty74

> and this will propel Rubio to be 2016 front runner. Rubio could have won FL, but could he have won Ohio?


Mitt is catching up in OH fairly quickly but not sure where votes are coming in from. He has got NC and holding VA.

----------


## truthspeaker

> No one really knows...lol. CNN seems to think he'll be more of a Dem.


There is nothing on his website that shares his positions anymore. 

I wonder if Mainers chose him after being frustrated with GOP's Florida RNC Convention.

----------


## mport1

> Yep. While it didn't matter who won, I find it extraordinary that Obama can pull this off given that the economy is basically a zombie out of walking dead.


Well when he is facing somebody even more liberal than himself, it makes it much easier.

----------


## truthspeaker

+rep.

Romney is a liberal republican. Couldn't rally the base as well.

----------


## Shane Harris

looks like mitt is going to lose florida. game over

----------


## CPUd

> +rep.
> 
> Romney is a liberal republican. Couldn't rally the base as well.


Yes, and they told the grassroots they didn't need them.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

NH called for Obama by Faux.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Too good to keep to myself.

11/06/12 09:52 PM*Paula: Ron Paul is a joke*

11/06/12 09:52 PM*JT HUNT: CNN says FL favors Obama*

11/06/12 09:52 PM*will from nj: polls appear to be right folks*

11/06/12 09:52 PM*Dan-Utah: Latest numbers from FL: Romney / Ryan REP 3,689,424 49.38% Obama / Biden DEM 3,717,724 49.76%*

11/06/12 09:52 PM*gumtech: Ron will be dead in 2016*

11/06/12 09:52 PM*Paula: and his supporters are haters*




la la la la la lol lol lol la la la la la loooooool

----------


## undergroundrr

I guess Paul Ryan shouldn't have knocked the change cup out of the hand of that poor homeless Ohio veteran. LOL

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...51278168284497

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

4.5 minutes to closing in IA, NV, UT...

----------


## kathy88

> Yes, and they told the grassroots they didn't need them.


in before Collins denies that ever happened.

----------


## acptulsa

They're calling four out of five, and pretty sure about the fifth as well, of Oklahoma's congressional districts for Republicans.  Representatives Jim Bridenstine (OK1) and Markwayne Mullin (OK2) are new.  Mullin made lots of libertarian noises during the campaign.  Bridenstine is new to the concepts of libertarianism, but I'm thinking he's very sympathetic, and perhaps more trustworthy.  Mullin is filling the seat Boren vacated, Bridenstine did us the favor of kicking establishment tool Sullivan out during the primary.

These will be two to watch.




> in before Collins denies that ever happened.


EDIT:  Hey!  I was too!

----------


## MozoVote

Ridenhour (national Paul delegate) 56.7% with 40 precincts out of 51 reporting for his Mecklenburg county commission district.

I think he's got this nailed.

----------


## truthspeaker

The only thing we are "haters" of is not being fairly included in the political process and ostracized by our own party.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

GJ 3.4% in NM.

----------


## truthspeaker

Steve Stockman won the new TX district 36 btw.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> They are freaking out on Mitt Chat.  Better entertainment over there than any MSM coverage....


Link?

----------


## llepard

> I want Pocahontas defeated even worse than I want Mittens defeated.


Pocahontas .  First time I had heard that.   LMFAO.  Brilliant!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> GJ 3.4% in NM.


Oh wow.. 3% as third party? That is pretty good.

----------


## WesSeid

Those people over on Mitt Chat are quite delusional.  Though at least some of them are blaming Dick Morris and Karl Rove.

I tried to register quick to trash talk them, uh, I mean impart some wisdom onto them, but registration looks like it's done manually and slow.

----------


## CPUd

> Link?


h t t p ://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

*EFB*

Keep a barf bag and laugh pillow close at hand

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Those people over on Mitt Chat are quite delusional.  Though at least some of them are blaming Dick Morris and Karl Rove.
> 
> I tried to register quick to trash talk them, but registration looks like it's done manually and slow.


lol.. they still havnt made the connections and at least blame Ron Paul supportesr forr Mitt's probably loss?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Surprise of the century- Romney wins Utah.

----------


## llepard

> Link?


http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

----------


## ross11988

> Pocahontas .  First time I had heard that.   LMFAO.  Brilliant!


i dont get it

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

MSNBC reporting 162-162 in the EC

----------


## 1stAmendguy

I'm sitting back and enjoying the angst and anger > http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/. Now you Mitt Supporters know what it feels like to be cheated.

----------


## Shane Harris

If you give the voters the choice between Obama and Obama-lite, of course they're going to want the real thing. Tip for Republicans: if you want to win next time, try nominating someone who represents actual change from the status-quo.

----------


## nasaal

> Oh wow.. 3% as third party? That is pretty good.


If the LP uses their brains they'll use that to run a house campaign at some point.

----------


## CPUd

> Those people over on Mitt Chat are quite delusional.  Though at least some of them are blaming Dick Morris and Karl Rove.
> 
> I tried to register quick to trash talk them, uh, I mean impart some wisdom onto them, but registration looks like it's done manually and slow.


Shoulda seen them during the RNC - they truly believed Mitt would win all 50 states.  They locked the chat down after one of them mentioned a "surprise" at the Oklahoma convention, and half of dailypaul went over there that evening

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> If you give the voters the choice between Obama and Obama-lite, of course they're going to want the real thing. Tip for Republicans: if you want to win next time, try nominating someone who represents actual change from the status-quo.


Dear GOP:

Get this tattooed backwards on your ass so that when you're taking it up the tailpipe from your globalist puppetmasters you can read this post in the mirror

-misterhalfevil

----------


## brandon

Based on my own projections and including the safe states that haven't reported yet (the west coast), I have Obama 237 - Romney 190.

----------


## undergroundrr

So forlorn on Mitt Chat - 

"POTUS MITT: I honeslty just cant watch Mitts goodbye, he was perfect and we loose to a thug?"

----------


## truthspeaker

> If you give the voters the choice between Obama and Obama-lite, of course they're going to want the real thing. Tip for Republicans: if you want to win next time, try nominating someone who represents actual change from the status-quo.


AND don't use dirty tactics to prevent states and delegates from being seated.

REMEMBER THE MAINE!

----------


## llepard

> i dont get it


Warren claims she has native American blood although she cannot prove it genealogically.  Brown says she used it to get job at Harvard as a minority.

----------


## acptulsa

> If you give the voters the choice between Obama and Obama-lite, of course they're going to want the real thing. Tip for Republicans: if you want to win next time, try nominating someone who represents actual change from the status-quo.


If you want to beat a liberal, offer a _conservative._  Not the same thing.  Something _different._  And perhaps, something (gasp) _better._

----------


## undergroundrr

The RNC was the end of the GOP as we know it.  It has to change, either for the worse or the better.  We need to stay very, very involved.

----------


## cindy25

> Oh wow.. 3% as third party? That is pretty good.


not for a former 2 term gov

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> not for a former 2 term gov


Yeah. Since it was his own state. I forgot about that hehe.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> The RNC was the end of the GOP as we know it.  It has to change, either for the worse or the better.  We need to stay very, very involved.


It's time for the GOP to go the way of the Whigs and the Know Nothings.

----------


## MozoVote

Barbara Howe 2.1% on "L" ticket in NC for governor. Looks like they may stay on as a recognized party here.

----------


## V3n

If the auto-workers in Northern Ohio are voting for Obama because of the auto-bailout.  How is that not buying votes?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Well, it is.

----------


## truthspeaker

> The RNC was the end of the GOP as we know it.  It has to change, either for the worse or the better.  We need to stay very, very involved.


THIS IS WHAT WE NEED.  I'm SO ready to remove the RNC Chairman and elect someone new. Who's with me?!

I nominate the Texas State Chairman Steve Munisteiri for his fairness for all GOP factions.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

FNC bringing out the razor blades. FBN providing a more interesting discussion between Neil Cavuto and Lou Dobbs.

----------


## ross11988

Kurt Bills got killed

----------


## jclay2

Fox news is like crickets right now. Very quiet and academic talk. You can tell they are all very depressed right now.

----------


## jonhowe

Well, it does seem Gary Johnson is within the difference in Florida. I hope the "spin" is that he lost Romney the election, screw the republican party.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> The problem is Akin and Mourdock look set to lose. Those are guys that were being supported by Rand.


I don't feel too bad when social cons step in doodoo of their own making.  Rand threw them a life preserver, but they did it to themselves.  Maybe they will finally learn to stop talking that crazy churchy crap.

----------


## jkob

NBC shilling for Lindsay Graham ugh

----------


## cindy25

> Kurt Bills got killed


he should have made SOPA his issue (Amy is the sponsor)

----------


## Barrex

Looooooooooool



> *POTUS MITT: I THINK THE VOTING MACHINES NEED TO BE CHECKED!*

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

You know what? I still don't feel any pity for the Romney supporters. Not one iota after what they did to us at the RNC.

Remember: no one will prevent Romney electoral voters from casting their votes, as they did to our Ron Paul delegates. No one will record them as Obama or Paul Ryan votes in the state registers.

No one will snatch their Romney/Ryan signs out of their hands or cover up their shirts, as they did to our people.

No one will prevent Romney from making a concession speech tonight. Ron Paul was robbed of that.

The media won't call Romney Republicans kooks, fringe, and dangerous elements in the coming days. They will be welcomed back to the party with open arms.

I don't feel sorry for them, and I do put full responsibility on their leader. Sure, you might say, the GOP leaders rigged the rules and read off of teleprompters. But Mitt could have stopped it all.

He could have said, "Let the old man have his nomination vote and a speech. Let him lose fair and square." He didn't.

I want to see Mitt humiliated, dejected, and broken. I want his supporters to feel some of our pain, even though that is impossible. Mitt's loss is slipping away and their pain is purely personal, but the suppression of Ron Paul that they will never go through will cost our country a hefty price for many years.

So, I do not feel sorry for Mitt or his supporters as they suffer. Oh, and let's not forget: no one will stop Mitt and his family in the airport on their way home and subject them to a humiliating TSA search. The Paul family was not given that honor.

----------


## undergroundrr

> THIS IS WHAT WE NEED.  I'm SO ready to remove the RNC Chairman and elect someone new. Who's with me?!
> 
> I nominate the Texas State Chairman Steve Munisteiri for his fairness for all GOP factions.


Munisteri is a class act.  Such a move might just change the world.

----------


## DGambler

I don't see how this country will ever heal. Too many looters... I just want to be left alone, not taxed and raise my family.

I'm $#@!ing pissed at the people of this country.

----------


## V3n

> You know what? I still don't feel any pity for the Romney supporters. Not one iota after what they did to us at the RNC.
> 
> Remember: no one will prevent Romney electoral voters from casting their votes, as they did to our Ron Paul delegates. No one will record them as Obama or Paul Ryan votes in the state registers.
> 
> No one will snatch their Romney/Ryan signs out of their hands or cover up their shirts, as they did to our people.
> 
> No one will prevent Romney from making a concession speech tonight. Ron Paul was robbed of that.
> 
> The media won't call Romney Republicans kooks, fringe, and dangerous elements in the coming days. They will be welcomed back to the party with open arms.
> ...


This x10!  +rep!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> FNC bringing out the razor blades. FBN providing a more interesting discussion between Neil Cavuto and Lou Dobbs.


Yeah, Sarah Palin on FNC atm.  Switching to FBC

h t t p://w w w.shadow-net.info/channels/usa/fox-business.html

if anyone's interested

----------


## CPUd

"11/06/12 10:15 PM
VinFL: What happened to all the tea party and evangelicals that were suppose to turn this election"

And I think it will turn out how some of you called it - Electoral/popular vote split

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

WTF is wrong with Sara Palin? Looks like she got blasted by a hair dryer after staying out in the sun too long.

----------


## torchbearer

> "11/06/12 10:15 PM
> VinFL: What happened to all the tea party and evangelicals that were suppose to turn this election"


giggles

----------


## Liberty74

> If you want to beat a liberal, offer a _conservative._  Not the same thing.  Something _different._  And perhaps, something (gasp) _better._


I forget if it was Mark Levin or Sarah Palin who said this but...

One said if Romney gets in and fails, third party coming.
The other said if Romney loses, third party coming.

----------


## acptulsa

> Fox news is like crickets right now. Very quiet and academic talk. You can tell they are all very depressed right now.


No they aren't.  This is what they were working toward for years.  This is the culmination of Rupert Murdoch's orders.  This is why they shilled every moronic clown in the Republican Party like they were some kind of serious contenders.  This is them achieving the work of almost three years.  Obama was supposed to win.  Fox screwed the Republicans by calling Ron Paul unelectable and trotting out so many complete jackasses that they actually made Romney look palatable.  How many times do I have to say it?

They just know better than to celebrate.  At least, in _front_ of the cameras.  They know if they celebrate where you'd notice, the gig's up.  Fox figures on doing this to Republicans again in the future.

Our job is to make their game so obvious that any idiot can see it--even a dittohead.  Now that Romney is down in flames, we can begin that work in earnest.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> and this will propel Rubio to be 2016 front runner. Rubio could have won FL, but could he have won Ohio?


Jeb Bush will drink his milkshake.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

GJ up to 0.8% on Google!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> "11/06/12 10:15 PM
> VinFL:* What happened to all the tea party and evangelicals that were suppose to turn this election"*
> 
> And I think it will turn out how some of you called it - Electoral/popular vote split


Conservatives couldn't vote for Romney?

Just a guess... last I saw Fox was spinning it as Romney not running moderate ENOUGH....  I left.

----------


## FrancisMarion

> WTF is wrong with Sara Palin? Looks like she got blasted by a hair dryer after staying out in the sun too long.


Looks like she got beat with a hockey stick.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Yeah, voters in my state suck.  I held my nose and voted Brown. Not because he is all that great......but her....


I would've done the same.  *sigh*

----------


## messana

> I don't see how this country will ever heal. Too many looters... I just want to be left alone, not taxed and raise my family.
> 
> I'm $#@!ing pissed at the people of this country.


I don't see how anything would be different regardless of who got into office.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> You know what? I still don't feel any pity for the Romney supporters. Not one iota after what they did to us at the RNC.
> 
> Remember: no one will prevent Romney electoral voters from casting their votes, as they did to our Ron Paul delegates. No one will record them as Obama or Paul Ryan votes in the state registers.
> 
> No one will snatch their Romney/Ryan signs out of their hands or cover up their shirts, as they did to our people.
> 
> No one will prevent Romney from making a concession speech tonight. Ron Paul was robbed of that.
> 
> The media won't call Romney Republicans kooks, fringe, and dangerous elements in the coming days. They will be welcomed back to the party with open arms.
> ...


*
Attention fellow posters:

*I can only +rep this one time.  This post deserves so much more.  Hook him up!  These words could well be my own.  Well said.

----------


## fr33

Akin lost. 

https://twitter.com/Parentella/statu...17720217247745

Tweetage Award

----------


## DGambler

> I don't see how anything would be different regardless of who got into office.


It wouldn't, I'm just expressing disgust for my fellow countrymen.

----------


## truthspeaker

TED CRUZ JUST THANKED *DR. PAUL* IN HIS THANK YOU ACCEPTANCE SPEECH AS THE NEWEST SENATOR (TEXAS)

----------


## Shane Harris

revive the anti-federalist party!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Paul Mitchell Hair Care products Co-Creator on FBC...loved Ron Paul.  John Paul DeJoria, Billionaire Investor.  I'm going to go buy some shampoo tomorrow

----------


## sailingaway

> Akin lost. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Parentella/statu...17720217247745
> 
> Tweetage Award


So did Mourdock

----------


## Liberty74

Seriously folks, the only way out of this mess is SECESSION.

The country is over. The welfare grid is in place with 53% on some government assistant.

----------


## sailingaway

> TED CRUZ JUST THANKED *DR. PAUL* IN HIS THANK YOU ACCEPTANCE SPEECH AS THE NEWEST SENATOR (TEXAS)


Good.

I'll consider liking him.

----------


## twomp

> *
> Attention fellow posters:
> 
> *I can only +rep this one time.  This post deserves so much more.  Hook him up!  These words could well be my own.  Well said.


DONE!!

----------


## undergroundrr

Somebody's close to making the link on Mitt Chat - 

"11/06/12 10:18 PM
Mike: Born in Alabama: The extremists on the Right must bear a lot of the burden IF, and I stress, IF Mitt loses this!"

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ooo it's coming...

----------


## sailingaway

> Somebody's close to making the link on Mitt Chat - 
> 
> "11/06/12 10:18 PM
> Mike: Born in Alabama: The extremists on the Right must bear a lot of the burden IF, and I stress, IF Mitt loses this!"


Damned straight we do.

----------


## truthspeaker

> You know what? I still don't feel any pity for the Romney supporters. Not one iota after what they did to us at the RNC.
> 
> Remember: no one will prevent Romney electoral voters from casting their votes, as they did to our Ron Paul delegates. No one will record them as Obama or Paul Ryan votes in the state registers.
> 
> No one will snatch their Romney/Ryan signs out of their hands or cover up their shirts, as they did to our people.
> 
> No one will prevent Romney from making a concession speech tonight. Ron Paul was robbed of that.
> 
> The media won't call Romney Republicans kooks, fringe, and dangerous elements in the coming days. They will be welcomed back to the party with open arms.
> ...


HEAR, HEAR! And that's also why I CAN'T WAIT to kick out the current GOP Chair and other top leaders. Everyone who was not equally fair and just to everyone in the GOP. Out they should go!

----------


## sailingaway

> Paul Mitchell Hair Care products Co-Creator on FBC...loved Ron Paul.  John Paul DeJoria, Billionaire Investor.  I'm going to go buy some shampoo tomorrow


I might need a haircut.

----------


## WesSeid

> THIS IS WHAT WE NEED.  I'm SO ready to remove the RNC Chairman and elect someone new. Who's with me?!
> 
> I nominate the Texas State Chairman Steve Munisteiri for his fairness for all GOP factions.


 I nominate Ron Paul for RNC Chairman.




> I forget if it was Mark Levin or Sarah Palin who said this but...
> 
> One said if Romney gets in and fails, third party coming.
> The other said if Romney loses, third party coming.


Limbaugh and some blonde talker I forget said things like if Mitt loses then shut the party down.  

But apparently today Limbaugh said if Mitt doesn't win people are crazy.

----------


## DGambler

> Seriously folks, the only way out of this mess is SECESSION.
> 
> The country is over. The welfare grid is in place with 53% on some government assistant.


This is actually where I'm at.. Nothing else fixes it, we're toast.

----------


## anaconda

> Pocahontas .  First time I had heard that.   LMFAO.  Brilliant!


I ripped it off someone else on the RP Forum (see post #4 on this thread, for example:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=Pocahontas). Great to see you checking in tonight, Larry. Thanks again for all you do for liberty and for being so supportive of RP. Maybe Scott Brown can still pull out a win tonight.

----------


## acptulsa

> Seriously folks, the only way out of this mess is SECESSION.
> 
> The country is over. The welfare grid is in place with 53% on some government assistant.


Blah blah blah.

Fox engineered this.  There was no major party conservative to choose.  If there had been, he'd have won.

You can't really read anything else into this.

----------


## cindy25

> Seriously folks, the only way out of this mess is SECESSION.
> 
> The country is over. The welfare grid is in place with 53% on some government assistant.


change the rules; have electors selected by CD instead of statewide (easy, would add 25-30 GOP electors in PA, WI)
                         have senators chosen by state legislatures again (harder)

----------


## Shane Harris

One issue could've won this election for romney. if he would've adopted paul's position on foreign policy, he would've won. no doubt in my mind.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I nominate Ron Paul for RNC Chairman.
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh and some blonde talker I forget said things like if Mitt loses then shut the party down.  
> 
> But apparently today Limbaugh said if Mitt doesn't win people are crazy.


Yeah, I heard that too!  I'm going to have to set up an online radio stream recorder for tomorrow's Limblow show.  It's going to be ABSOLUTELY EPIC.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Seriously folks, the only way out of this mess is SECESSION.
> 
> The country is over. The welfare grid is in place with 53% on some government assistant.


Check out Nevis. If alot of us move there, and obtain a 1/3 vote it could claim independence.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevis

_Politics of Nevis The political structure for the Federation of Saint Kitts and Nevis is based on the Westminster Parliamentary system, but it is a unique structure[26] in that Nevis has its own unicameral legislature, consisting of Her Majesty's representative (the Deputy Governor General) and members of the Nevis Island Assembly. Nevis has considerable autonomy in its legislative branch. The constitution actually empowers the Nevis Island Legislature to make laws that cannot be abrogated by the National Assembly. In addition, Nevis has a constitutionally protected right to secede from the federation, should a one-third majority of the island's population vote for independence in a local referendum. Section 113.(1) of the constitution states: "The Nevis Island Legislature may provide that the island of Nevis shall cease to be federated with the island of Saint Christopher and accordingly that this Constitution shall no longer have effect in the island of Nevis."[27]

Nevis has its own premier and its own government, the Nevis Island Administration. It collects its own taxes and has a separate budget, with a current account surplus. According to a statement released by the Nevis Ministry of Finance in 2005, Nevis had one of the highest growth rates in gross national product and per capita income in the Caribbean at that point.[28]

The federal prime minister, Denzil Douglas, is the leader of the majority party of the federal House of Representatives in Saint Kitts, and his cabinet conducts the affairs of state. The Federation of Saint Kitts and Nevis has a 14 or 15-member unicameral legislature or parliament (the Senate and House of Representatives sit and vote together): A Senate, with three or four members appointed by the governor general on the advice of the prime minister and the leader of the opposition; and a popularly elected House of Representatives with 11 members, eight Saint Kitts seats and three Nevis seats. The prime minister and the cabinet are responsible to the Parliament.

[edit] Elections

Main article: Politics of Saint Kitts and Nevis

Nevis elections are scheduled every five years. The Nevis elections of 2006, called on 10 July 2006 three months ahead of the constitutional deadline, was won by the party in opposition, the Nevis Reformation Party (NRP), led by Joseph Parry. The NRP won three of the five seats in the Nevis Island Assembly, while the incumbent party, the Concerned Citizens Movement (CCM), won two.[29] Before the NRP victory, CCM's leader Vance Amory had served three terms in office.

In the federal elections of 2004, the CCM won two of the three Nevis assigned Federal seats, while the NRP won one. A representative from the CCM, Mark Brantley,[30] is therefore representing Nevis on the Opposition Bench in the Federal Parliament. Of the eight Saint Kitts assigned federal seats, the St Kitts-Nevis Labour Party won seven and the People's Action Movement (PAM) one.[31]

[edit] Movement for constitutional reform

Joseph Parry, Premier of Nevis since 2006, has indicated that he favours constitutional reform over secession for Nevis. His party, the NRP, has historically been the strongest and most ardent proponent for Nevis independence; the party came to power with secession as the main campaign issue. In 1975, the NRP manifesto declared that: "The Nevis Reformation Party will strive at all costs to gain secession for Nevis from St. Kitts – a privilege enjoyed by the island of Nevis prior to 1882."[32]

A cursory proposal for constitutional reform was presented by the NRP in 1999, but the issue was not prominent in the 2006 election campaign and it appears a detailed proposal has yet to be worked out and agreed upon within the ruling party.[33]

In Handbook of Federal Countries published by Forum of Federations, the authors consider the constitution problematic because it does not "specifically outline" the federal financial arrangements or the means by which the central government and Nevis Island Administration can raise revenue: "In terms of the NIA, the constitution only states (in s. 108(1)) that 'all revenues...raised or received by the Administration...shall be paid into and form a fund styled the Nevis Island Consolidated Fund.' [...] Section 110(1) states that the proceeds of all 'takes' collected in St. Kitts and Nevis under any law are to be shared between the federal government and the Nevis Island Administration based on population. The share going to the NIA, however, is subject to deductions (s. 110(2)), such as the cost of common services and debt charges, as determined by the Governor-General (s.110(3)) on the advice of the Prime Minister who can also take advice from the Premier of Nevis (s.110(4))."[34]

According to a 1995 report by the Commonwealth Observer Group of the Commonwealth Secretariat, "the federal government is also the local government of St Kitts and this has resulted in a perception among the political parties in Nevis that the interests of the people of Nevis are being neglected by the federal government which is more concerned with the administration of St Kitts than with the federal administration."[35]

[edit] Secession movement

Simeon Daniel, Nevis' first Premier and former leader of the Nevis Reformation Party (NRP) and Vance Amory, former Premier and leader of the Concerned Citizens Movement (CCM), made sovereign independence for Nevis from the Federation of Saint Kitts and Nevis part of their parties' agenda.[36] Since independence from the United Kingdom in 1983, the Nevis Island Administration and the Federal Government have been involved in several conflicts over the interpretation of the new constitution which came into effect at independence. During an interview on Voice of America in March 1998, repeated in a government issued press release headlined "PM Douglas Maintains 1983 Constitution is Flawed", Prime Minister Denzil Douglas called the constitution a "recipe for disaster and disharmony among the people of both islands".[37]

A crisis developed in 1984 when the People's Action Movement (PAM) won a majority in the Federal elections and temporarily ceased honouring the Federal Government's financial obligations to Nevis.[38] Consequently, cheques issued by the Nevis Administration were not honoured by the Bank, public servants in Nevis were not paid on time and the Nevis Island Administration experienced difficulties in meeting its financial obligations.[38]

[edit] Legislative motivation for secession





Nevis Today,[39] a magazine published by the Nevis Island Administration, is part of the new drive to keep the population updated about investments and plans for the island. 
In 1996, four new bills were introduced in the National Assembly in Saint Kitts, one of which made provisions to have revenue derived from activities in Nevis paid directly to the treasury in Saint Kitts instead of to the treasury in Nevis. Another bill, The Financial Services Committee Act, contained provisions that all investments in Saint Kitts and Nevis would require approval by an investment committee in Saint Kitts. This was controversial, because ever since 1983 the Nevis Island Administration had approved all investments for Nevis, on the basis that the constitution vests legislative authority for industries, trades and businesses and economic development in Nevis to the Nevis Island Administration.[40]

All three representatives from Nevis, including the leader of the opposition in the Nevis Island Assembly, objected to the introduction of these bills into the National Assembly in Saint Kitts, arguing that the bills would affect the ability of Nevis to develop its offshore financial services sector and that the bills would be detrimental to the Nevis economy. All the representatives in opposition in the National Assembly shared the conviction that the bills, if passed into law, would be unconstitutional and undermine the constitutional and legislative authority of the Nevis Island Administration, as well as result in the destruction of the economy of Nevis.[38]

The constitutional crisis initially developed when the newly appointed Attorney General refused to grant permission for the Nevis Island Administration to assert its legal right in the Courts. After a decision of the High Court in favour of the Nevis Island Administration, the Prime Minister gave newspaper interviews stating that he "refused to accept the decision of the High Court".[41] Due to the deteriorating relationship between the Nevis Island Administration and the Federal Government, a Constitutional Committee was appointed in April 1996 to advise on whether or not the present constitutional arrangement between the islands should continue. The committee recommended constitutional reform and the establishment of an island administration for Saint Kitts, separate from the Federal Government.[40]

The Federal Government in Saint Kitts fills both functions today and Saint Kitts does not have an equivalent to the Nevis Island Administration. Disagreements between the political parties in Nevis and between the Nevis Island Administration and the Federal Government have prevented the recommendations by the electoral committee from being implemented. The problematic political arrangement between the two islands therefore continues to date.[34]

Nevis has continued developing its own legislation, such as The Nevis International Insurance Ordinance and the Nevis International Mutual Funds Ordinance of 2004,[22] but calls for secession are often based on concerns that the legislative authority of the Nevis Island Administration might be challenged again in the future.

[edit] Fiscal motivation for secession

The issues of political dissension between Saint Kitts and Nevis are often centred around perceptions of imbalance in the economic structure.[42] As noted by many scholars,[43] Nevisians have often referred to a structural imbalance in Saint Kitts' favour in how funds are distributed between the two islands and this issue has made the movement for Nevis secession a constant presence in the island's political arena, with many articles appearing in the local press expressing concerns such as those compiled by Everton Powell in "What Motivates Our Call for Independence":[44]
 Many of the businesses that operate in Nevis are headquartered in Saint Kitts and pay the corporate taxes to Saint Kitts, despite the fact that profits for those businesses are derived from Nevis.[38]
 The vast majority of Nevisians and residents of Nevis depart the Federation from Saint Kitts. This meant that departure taxes are paid in Saint Kitts.[38]
 The bulk of cargo destined for Nevis enters the Federation through Saint Kitts. Custom duties are therefore paid in Saint Kitts.[38]
 The largest expenditure for Nevis, approximately 29 percent of the Nevis Island Administration's recurrent budget, is education and health services, but the Nevis Island Legislature has no power to legislate over these two areas.[38]
 Police, defense and coast guard are a federal responsibility. Charlestown Police Station, which served as the Headquarters for police officers in Nevis, was destroyed by fire in December 1991. Police officers initially had to operate out of the ruin, until the Nevis Island Administration managed to raise the resources to re-house the police.[38]
 Nevis experiences an economic disadvantage because of preferential treatment by the federal government for development of Saint Kitts. The division of foreign aid and various forms of international assistance toward development and infrastructure are especially contentious issues. Lists showing the disparities in sharing have been compiled by Dr. Everson Hull, a former Economics professor of Howard University, and are available online.[45]_

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

According to Google- GJ 4.5% in Maine

Any word on Ron Paul write-in there?

----------


## simplyjacy

> Kurt Bills got killed


There was not much help from the GOP on his race. Maybe because Amy Klobuchar is still very likeable.
2 of our RP guys running for county commissioners are losing. Not a very good day for Liberty here in MN.

----------


## V3n

> So the GOP nominated a _moderate_ (Romney) who 4 years ago lost to a _moderate_ (McCain) who _lost_ to Obama.. then expected to win tonight?
> 
> Maybe 4 years from now they'll learn to nominate a real conservative.  #randpaul


Too soon?

----------


## James Madison

Looks like Romney will lose Florida and, with that, the election.

----------


## hardrightedge

the bums win...they will never give up free health care...I don't think people realize the fraud and abuse that is coming. It's only the beginning...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

If you aren't listening to FBC, you are just missing out.  Ben Stein is on now...

It's like watching a train full of puppies and kittens crash in slow motion.  You don't want to laugh, but - look at the choo choo smash into that orphanage

----------


## kathy88

> Yeah, I heard that too!  I'm going to have to set up an online radio stream recorder for tomorrow's Limblow show.  It's going to be ABSOLUTELY EPIC.


i can't wait for Levin's head to explode!!

----------


## angelatc

> looks like mitt is going to lose florida. game over


Paul Ryan didn't even deliver his own home district.

----------


## cindy25

> One issue could've won this election for romney. if he would've adopted paul's position on foreign policy, he would've won. no doubt in my mind.


not this year; only 4% cared about/voted on foreign policy.  it might have helped, but I can't see Ron or Rand carrying Hispanics or blacks. maybe Rubio?

----------


## angelatc

> If you aren't listening to FBC, you are just missing out.  Ben Stein is on now...
> 
> It's like watching a train full of puppies and kittens crash in slow motion.  You don't want to laugh, but - look at the choo choo smash into that orphanage


changing now

----------


## angelatc

> not this year; only 4% cared about/voted on foreign policy.  it might have helped, but I can't see Ron or Rand carrying Hispanics or blacks. maybe Rubio?


The peace candidate always wins.

----------


## supermario21

The good thing is that Christie might have cooked his goose by hugging Obama. One less establishment hack to worry about. We're going to have to beat Jeb Bush or Rubio, Ryan, and probably a Huckabee or Santorum type.

----------


## sailingaway

> not this year; only 4% cared about/voted on foreign policy.  it might have helped, but I can't see Ron or Rand carrying Hispanics or blacks. maybe Rubio?


Ron polled better with minorities than anyone.  Rubio is awful.  But yeah, hearing who Liz Cheney calls 'rising stars' sure is enlightening about the up and coming neoconservative generation in the Senate.

----------


## KerriAnn

> You know what? I still don't feel any pity for the Romney supporters. Not one iota after what they did to us at the RNC.
> 
> Remember: no one will prevent Romney electoral voters from casting their votes, as they did to our Ron Paul delegates. No one will record them as Obama or Paul Ryan votes in the state registers.
> 
> No one will snatch their Romney/Ryan signs out of their hands or cover up their shirts, as they did to our people.
> 
> No one will prevent Romney from making a concession speech tonight. Ron Paul was robbed of that.
> 
> The media won't call Romney Republicans kooks, fringe, and dangerous elements in the coming days. They will be welcomed back to the party with open arms.
> ...


+rep!!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ha!  Peggy Noonan on FNC:

"Yeah, I $#@!ed up."

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA COUGH COUGH FALL DOWN aaaaaaaaaaaaAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## cindy25

Romney now ahead in VA, NC, and only behind 16 thous in FL

----------


## maskander

So glad that lunatic mourdock didn't win, thank god for stupid conservatives. It was gods intention for mourdock to say such a stupid thing to give donnelly the win.

----------


## No1butPaul

> Looks like Romney will lose Florida and, with that, the election.


drudge that...maybe now he'll shut up about Romney

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Was listening to the radio today and people were saying there was a 4 hour wait to vote in Kendall (Dade County) Florida. According to M$NBC, polls will remain open for another hour there.

----------


## James Madison

What I REALLY want to see is Romney win the popular vote but get crushed in the EC. 

Now THAT would be entertaining to watch!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I think they are and I think it’s this: a Romney win.

FNC started their coverage at around 6 pm with Noonan speaking.  She was just on again.  FLUNK

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

At least FOX BUSINESS had the founder/CEO of Paul Michell products on.  I think it was his very first line after Cavuro asked him about the results so far and he replied, "I'm for RON PAUL, RON PAUL is what we need, but unfortunately, he's not running."




> Neil Cavuto and Lou Dobbs have accepted the reality of an Obama win.


Did you hear what came out of Dobbs mouth? Blames the Dick Army Tea Party and astroturf, instead of the Republicans of old. Dobbs dished-up more BS afterwards... Then Neil Cavuto Brings on that worthless propaganda pig Ben Stein, who looks more like Jabba The Hutt, rambled-on that Romney ran a $#@!ty campaign, Benghazi, not giving Israel enough support... 




> WTF is wrong with Sara Palin? Looks like she got blasted by a hair dryer after staying out in the sun too long.


 I think she drink a couple glasses of stupid, because she was out of touch with reality. I thought Palin was stoned... they I *sighed* that she is making $1 Million/year plus whatever to sound like a idiot.




> i can't wait for Levin's head to explode!!


Don't we all...

----------


## torchbearer

> What I REALLY want to see is Romney win the popular vote but get crushed in the EC. 
> 
> Now THAT would be entertaining to watch!


Cali will probably push Obombya's popular voter higher than mitts.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Google is screwy. Now showing GJ with 1.3% in Maine.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Somebody's close to making the link on Mitt Chat - 
> 
> "11/06/12 10:18 PM
> Mike: Born in Alabama: The extremists on the Right must bear a lot of the burden IF, and I stress, IF Mitt loses this!"


Burden? What burden? More like "badge of honor" ...

----------


## kathy88

> Was listening to the radio today and people were saying there was a 4 hour wait to vote in Kendall (Dade County) Florida. According to M$NBC, polls will remain open for another hour there.


so they just get to make their own rules? Unfuckingreal.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I'm gonna REALLY enjoy the pundits talking for months about what the GOP has to do to revive itself.


 Heck yes!

----------


## MozoVote

Howe at 2.12% now in the NC governor's race. I think registered Libertarians will be able to rest easy their party will still be certified next year.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Ha!  Peggy Noonan on FNC:
> 
> "Yeah, I $#@!ed up."
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA COUGH COUGH FALL DOWN aaaaaaaaaaaaAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



 Someone dropped the F bomb on Fox??

----------


## Ranger29860

> so they just get to make their own rules? Unfuckingreal.


State officials are REQUIRED to keep the polls open for anyone in line before the polls closed. They are following their own rules :P.

----------


## James Madison

> Cali will probably push Obombya's popular voter higher than mitts.


Awww....don't rain on my parade just yet. Let a guy dream for a few more hours.

----------


## MozoVote

Colorado Amendment 64 is at 53%

----------


## sailingaway

> Heck yes!


I'm not.  Fox has decided to spin it as Romney not being moderate enough.

----------


## angelatc

> http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/


Serves them right.  They were so sure that the GOP would turn out for Mitt that all that mattered to them was the moderate vote.

----------


## anaconda

Looks like the polls were wrong on Virginia.

----------


## easycougar

Jonathan Dine U.S Senate Libertarian candidate getting 6.7% in Missouri so far.

----------


## Liberty74

> Blah blah blah.
> 
> Fox engineered this.  There was no major party conservative to choose.  If there had been, he'd have won.
> 
> You can't really read anything else into this.


No evidence FOX "engineered" all of this, just speculation. They did go after Ron Paul but so did CNN, MSNBC, and the whole freaking system. No way in hell is "the system" going to allow a Ron Paul or real conservative to win. The system - those in charge - will come up with some attack (probably made up) against the conservative. The other issue for a real conservative would be facing the media which is 90% LEFT. If they went after Mitt with overly negative news stories, what do you think will happen to a real conservative. My point is the country is over - the LEFT controls the government via enslavement through 60 plus welfare programs, controls the schools, controls the media, etc. America has been slowly moved from an individual stand point to a collective one. It's over!!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Hm.  Romney leading popular vote?  The EC could deliver Oblamer the election?

And I am constantly hearing Democrats talk about how the EC needs to be abolished?

Tonight is just full of surprises.

WTF IS GOING ON ON FOX NEWS

----------


## jclay2

Fox news is really stretching right now. Like a gambling addict talking up his 44 game parlay.

----------


## sailingaway

> Serves them right.  They were so sure that the GOP would turn out for Mitt that all that mattered to them was the moderate vote.


I wonder if it still says 'Captain America' there if you type in 'Ron Paul'?

----------


## revrsethecurse04

What will be interesting to watch is if the GJ vote total in Florida is greater than the difference between Romney and Obama.

----------


## acptulsa

> Conservatives couldn't vote for Romney?
> 
> Just a guess... last I saw Fox was spinning it as Romney not running moderate ENOUGH....  I left.


If anyone hears anything of the sort out of The Rupert Spinchannel tonight, *TOOB THE LIVING $#!+ OUT OF IT!!  WE NEED THE AMMO!*

----------


## anaconda

> I'm not.  Fox has decided to spin it as Romney not being moderate enough.


They have a point. After all, we do have a one party system. On the other hand, how would Fox explain further GOP voter defections should their candidates become increasingly moderate?

----------


## cindy25

> The peace candidate always wins.


the peace candidate should win but

McGovern 1972? Carter 1980? Kerry 2004? 

people vote self interest, and free stuff unless they have a compelling reason

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> THIS IS WHAT WE NEED.  I'm SO ready to remove the RNC Chairman and elect someone new. Who's with me?!
> 
> I nominate the Texas State Chairman Steve Munisteiri for his fairness for all GOP factions.


They will be an injured animal waiting to be taken down by the pack, that's us!

----------


## sailingaway

> They have a point. After all, we do have a one party system.


but conservatives would have turned out for a different candidate. But it is good because the more disenfranchised others realize they are the more likely we are to really change it.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Wild night.  Drudge doesn't even know what to post on the site.

I'm going back to Fox Biz.  FNC is like the Nickelodeon of news

----------


## mac_hine

> *
> Attention fellow posters:
> 
> *I can only +rep this one time.  This post deserves so much more.  Hook him up!  These words could well be my own.  Well said.


+rep to both of you!

----------


## acptulsa

> The peace *and prosperity* candidate always wins.


Fixed that for you.




> They have a point. After all, we do have a one party system. On the other hand, how would Fox explain further GOP voter defections should their candidates become increasingly moderate?


Hello?  You don't outsell Edsel by selling fake Edsels.  If the only other things on the market in 1958 were imitation Edsels, Edsel would have been the success story of the twentieth $#@!ing century.

Hello?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

GJ is currently at 0.9% nationally, and easily exceeded Bob Barr's popular vote number.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> TED CRUZ JUST THANKED *DR. PAUL* IN HIS THANK YOU ACCEPTANCE SPEECH AS THE NEWEST SENATOR (TEXAS)


Heck yes!

----------


## cindy25

Romney just took NC

----------


## Uriah

> What I REALLY want to see is Romney win the popular vote but get crushed in the EC. 
> 
> Now THAT would be entertaining to watch!


No. Absolutely not. There is already a real push for a national popular vote initiative. Nine states have passed legislation is support of eliminating the electoral college. We do not need to add reason to this cause.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Another jewel from MittChat

11/06/12 10:59 PM*Mom4Mitt2012: Mitt gave it his best! Win or lose, I stand by him! He did better than anyone else could have!*

----------


## MozoVote

> GJ is currently at 0.9% nationally, and easily exceeded Bob Barr's popular vote number.


NC mirrors that. Barr got .5% in NC. Johnson at 1%

----------


## CPUd

CA and WAshington for Obama

BREAKING NEWS Hawaii for Obama

----------


## PatriotOne

Dick 13 hrs ago:

Dick Morris‏@DickMorrisTweet  Prediction: Romney 325, Obama 213 

Dick now:

Dick Morris‏@DickMorrisTweet  #election2012 dont give up!

----------


## sailingaway

> No. Absolutely not. There is already a real push for a national popular vote initiative. Nine states have passed legislation is support of eliminating the electoral college. We do not need to add reason to this cause.


Yeah, but the push is by the dems, this would give them a reason to push the other way.... we could hope.  I'd like it just because it would be clear there was no 'mandate'.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Dick 13 hrs ago:
> 
> Dick Morris‏@DickMorrisTweet  Prediction: Romney 325, Obama 213 
> 
> Dick now:
> 
> Dick Morris‏@DickMorrisTweet  #election2012 dont give up!


Dick Morris in 5 hours:

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

CNN projecting Obama win soon...

----------


## MozoVote

Colorado Amendment 64 still at 53%, with 30% reporting

----------


## V3n

> CA and WAshington for Obama
> 
> BREAKING NEWS Hawaii for Obama


Put that right up there with Utah for Romney!  #SHOCKER

----------


## CPUd

When CO gets called for Obama, they will probably start wrapping up.  I think some of those news channels are stringing along the viewers right now.  I know they are serving the hell out of some commercials.

----------


## cindy25

> CNN projecting Obama win soon...


didn't CNN project President Gore in 2000?

----------


## Liberty74

> They have a point. After all, we do have a one party system. On the other hand, how would Fox explain further GOP voter defections should their candidates become increasingly moderate?


Third party for Presidency to bust up "their" whole game. Two Fox pundits (both Democrats) were just talking about his. How 70% of the voters really don't like either side. A viable candidate coming in as a third option could be a welcome to the fact that the country is pretty much evenly split not doing much good for the voters and people. I still say people are fiscally conservative and socially liberal. Classical liberals in a sense but both terms have been hijacked by both parties which is fascism underneath it all.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Dick Morris in 5 hours:


So true, but you forgot

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

CNN calls Senate for the Jackasses





oh shock

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Andrew Kaczynski ‏@BuzzFeedAndrew
> RT @rauldemolina: ABC News sources say that Jeb Bush told The Romney campaign that they lost Florida.


It's OVAH.

This might even turn into an Obama Landslide... if he takes Florida, Ohio, and Colorado.

Great for the movement, awful for the country, wonderful for Rand...

----------


## dinosaur

> The good thing is that Christie might have cooked his goose by hugging Obama. One less establishment hack to worry about. We're going to have to beat Jeb Bush or Rubio, Ryan, and probably a Huckabee or Santorum type.


So true!  I was really glad that he did that.  It looks like West is falling off the radar too. Check one off the list.  How do we discredit Huckabee and Santorum now?  It must be done far ahead of the next election cycle.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Jim Rogers is on CNBC!

----------


## A. Havnes

> You know what? I still don't feel any pity for the Romney supporters. Not one iota after what they did to us at the RNC.
> 
> Remember: no one will prevent Romney electoral voters from casting their votes, as they did to our Ron Paul delegates. No one will record them as Obama or Paul Ryan votes in the state registers.
> 
> No one will snatch their Romney/Ryan signs out of their hands or cover up their shirts, as they did to our people.
> 
> No one will prevent Romney from making a concession speech tonight. Ron Paul was robbed of that.
> 
> The media won't call Romney Republicans kooks, fringe, and dangerous elements in the coming days. They will be welcomed back to the party with open arms.
> ...


I'm too tired to reply properly right now, but even if I were alert I couldn't have said it better myself.

----------


## DrHendricks

Mitt Chat is absolutely hilarious..

"No surprise there... I think Ron Paul people voted for Obama in WA"

In regards to Florida being close "gary johnson, thnaks your creep"

"We need a revolution in the Republican party. Need to get rid of hard conservatives like Ron Paul."

----------


## Occam's Banana

Been channel-flipping all night ... every time some jackass like Sawyer or Brokaw says something moronic I change the channel (and boy, is my thumb sore!).

Anyway, I just heard the only mention of Gary Johnson & the Libertarian Party I've encountered all night.

It was on Russia Today ....

Make of this what you will.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Mitt Chat is absolutely hilarious..
> 
> "No surprise there... I think Ron Paul people voted for Obama in WA"
> 
> In regards to Florida being close "gary johnson, thnaks your creep"
> 
> "We need a revolution in the Republican party. Need to get rid of hard conservatives like Ron Paul."


Finally. Those idiots figured out that Ron Paul people can make a difference. lol

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Fox news is really stretching right now. Like a gambling addict talking up his 44 game parlay.


I've been seeing and hearing a trend on both FOX NEWS and FOX BIZ... they are all blaming much of Romney's loss on the TEA PARTY. Almost calling them radicals.

----------


## seyferjm

> Been channel-flipping all night ... every time some jackass like Sawyer or Brokaw says something moronic I change the channel (and boy, is my thumb sore!).
> 
> Anyway, I just heard the only mention of Gary Johnson & the Libertarian Party I've encountered all night.
> 
> It was on Russia Today ....
> 
> Make of this what you will.


Cavuto mentioned him hurting Obama in Nevada.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Mitt Chat is absolutely hilarious..
> 
> "No surprise there... I think Ron Paul people voted for Obama in WA"
> 
> In regards to Florida being close "gary johnson, thnaks your creep"
> 
> "We need a revolution in the Republican party. Need to get rid of hard conservatives like Ron Paul."


That last line, do they realize how $#@!ing stupid they are? Blame the LP for losing Florida, but then they want to push out a legit libertarian. Screw em. Enjoy their agony tonight. I sure as hell am.

----------


## EBounding

The lessons learned are clear.  The GOP must nominate someone even more liberal than Romney.  

I'm going to try this line with my fellow Republicans tomorrow.

----------


## cindy25

> It's OVAH.
> 
> This might even turn into an Obama Landslide... if he takes Florida, Ohio, and Colorado.
> 
> Great for the movement, awful for the country, wonderful for Rand...


the establishment will use it as an excuse for Rubio, the Hispanic.  Rand should work with Ted Cruz to counter it.

----------


## CPUd

> How do we discredit Huckabee and Santorum now?  It must be done far ahead of the next election cycle.


I think they do a pretty good job discrediting themselves.

Iowa called for Obama

Ohio, Election called for Obama

----------


## MozoVote

> "We need a revolution in the Republican party. Need to get rid of hard conservatives like Ron Paul."


Puh-leeze. 

I can live with a moderate nominee - if he does not FLIP FLOP on the issues, and CHEAT at the national convention!!1!1

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Cavuto mentioned him hurting Obama in Nevada.


Did he? Good for him! Cavuto is just about the only talking head I have a shred of respect for.

Unfortunately, I don't get Fox Business.

----------


## messana

It's those darn conservatives ruining the GOP.

----------


## seyferjm

Obama takes Ohio just now

----------


## WesSeid

From Mitt Chat:

"Shauna: Oh Ron Paul destroyed this country. Absolutely. He is the reason no one can compromise on anything.... he shouts Constitution and takes 15% of the non-thinking right and we can't get a thing done. But he is fine with trashing the Constitution and stealing the votes of millions.... I have little hope of any kind of party being left."

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Chicago is going ape$#@!.  Tune CNN for lulz, everybody.

----------


## EBounding

> Wild night.  Drudge doesn't even know what to post on the site.


lol I know.  For the past few months he's been a full out Romney commercial.  He won't even put the Ohio results up there.  I don't remember him being being a shill like this in previous elections.  I suspect he's letting his partner run the site most of the time.

----------


## Barrex

*FrankX - Ohio*: guess we will Hispana. I dont  see a GOP win in the future, without either adopting major Paulian  planks - or becoming the Dems and handing out free stuff to  constituencies


*Shauna: Oh Ron Paul destroyed this country.  Absolutely. He is the reason no one can compromise on anything.... he  shouts Constitution and takes 15% of the non-thinking right and we can't  get a thing done. But he is fine with trashing the Constitution and  stealing the votes of millions.... I have little hope of any kind of  party being left.*

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> the bums win...they will never give up free health care...I don't think people realize the fraud and abuse that is coming. It's only the beginning...


exactly, dam near impossible to put that genie back in the bottle. Look at medicare going broke and it's still around.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Faux news is calling Ohio for Obama.

----------


## DGambler

> From Mitt Chat:
> 
> "Shauna: Oh Ron Paul destroyed this country. Absolutely. He is the reason no one can compromise on anything.... he shouts Constitution and takes 15% of the non-thinking right and we can't get a thing done. But he is fine with trashing the Constitution and stealing the votes of millions.... I have little hope of any kind of party being left."


Can someone please respond to her and tell her to go jump in a lake of fire.

----------


## jkob

Obama wins

----------


## J_White

Obama Re-elected, or so says CBS.

----------


## Britannia

> When CO gets called for Obama, they will probably start wrapping up.  I think some of those news channels are stringing along the viewers right now.  I know they are serving the hell out of some commercials.


I can't stop watching Fox... I'm deriving far too much pleasure watching their sad little over-made up faces (and that's just the men) frowning and listening to their sad little voices trying to remain chipper as the bad news just keeps rolling in.

I'm not sad Romney is going down, he's a dreadful cheat and he deserves it.

RAND PAUL 2016!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Fox has called it for Obama!

----------


## J_White

Romney was indeed "en-electable". We told you so ! lol GOP.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Obama won folks

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

FBC CALLS FOR OBAMA

----------


## EBounding

Please win the poop-ular vote, Romney.

----------


## QWDC

The sad part of the Obama victory is that now Obamacare will probably become engraved as a natural, untouchable right in this country like Social Security and Medicare.  He won't get anything passed for another 4 years though (at least domestically), and on the bright side we can daydream about 2016 I suppose.

----------


## DrHendricks

And last but not least...
"I hope the Lord comes very soon."

----------


## torchbearer

> Can someone please respond to her and tell her to go jump in a lake of fire.


i'm pleased that she thinks we hold sway over the mind of millions of republicans, but the fact is, the day Romney was nominated a bunch of republicans decided they'd rather just stay home. And that is the fault of the leadership of the GOP and their love for big government.

----------


## Britannia

Fox predicts an Obama win.

Oh those sad faces

----------


## Captain Shays

Now we need to wait and see how we have impacted this race. If it turns out that we cost Romney Ohio or Florida or Virginia or Pennsylvania we're going to become scape goats. The GOP is going to hate us as much as we hate them for sure.

----------


## cindy25

if PA, OH and MI had used to Nebraska rules Romney would be president elect.  Rand and the entire GOP must make an effort to change these rules now. maybe do the same for VA and TX

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The sad part of the Obama victory is that now Obamacare will probably become engraved as a natural, untouchable right in this country like Social Security and Medicare.


And the "conservative" Newt Gringriches of the future will praise him for it and call him a "great president" ...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looks like GJ will probably end up with the 2nd best performance ever for a LP candidate.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Damn was hoping Bachmann would lose. Looks like she is barely going to win. /sadface

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Nate Silver might go 50 for 50 tonight...

----------


## MozoVote

I will say it. It feels GOOD to see a CHEATER lose.

----------


## BSU kid

I'm confused how they called OH for Obama? Well looks like we get Rand in 2016!!!!

----------


## CPUd

Well, I think the Mittsters may begin to be open to the idea that the media may have been less than truthful to them.  Some of them may even start to wake up.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

LOL at the FoxNews homepage:

http://www.foxnews.com

----------


## jkob

lets hope Mitt wins the popular vote now

----------


## amonasro

> Now we need to wait and see how we have impacted this race. If it turns out that we cost Romney Ohio or Florida or Virginia or Pennsylvania we're going to become scape goats. The GOP is going to hate us as much as we hate them for sure.


Like they have a leg to stand on after what they did to him at the convention.

----------


## MozoVote

> The sad part of the Obama victory is that now Obamacare will probably become engraved as a natural, untouchable right in this country like Social Security and Medicare.


It would under Romney anyway. No way would Harry Reid have let it come up for a vote.

----------


## llepard

> From Mitt Chat:
> 
> "Shauna: Oh Ron Paul destroyed this country. Absolutely. He is the reason no one can compromise on anything.... he shouts Constitution and takes 15% of the non-thinking right and we can't get a thing done. But he is fine with trashing the Constitution and stealing the votes of millions.... I have little hope of any kind of party being left."


Shauna needs to be shot.

----------


## Britannia

> I will say it. It feels GOOD to see a CHEATER lose.


Oh YES... !

----------


## sailingaway

> Damn was hoping Bachmann would lose. Looks like she is barely going to win. /sadface


I'm torn on her.  I really hate what she did during the election but she is a reliable no vote on things like bank bailouts imho.  Unfortunately she is also a reliable war and violation of civil liberties vote, but so are most of them on the hill.  I don't know that her replacement would have been better, I guess I am saying.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Nate Silver might go 50 for 50 tonight...


My map looks like it will be 49/50. What state did I screw up on? Florida, my home state.

----------


## sailingaway

> Shauna needs to be shot.


You don't agree that it violates the Constitution for Ron Paul to get millions of votes?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh great. Chris Wallace is doubting the call and Romney is too. 

Here comes Karl Rove too.

----------


## llepard

> lets hope Mitt wins the popular vote now


Exactly.  Let's let the Establishment blow itself up .  Long overdue.

----------


## WesSeid

> Now we need to wait and see how we have impacted this race. If it turns out that we cost Romney Ohio or Florida or Virginia or Pennsylvania we're going to become scape goats. The GOP is going to hate us as much as we hate them for sure.


I'm good with that.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Dow futures down 52.00
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm good with that.


Oh, easily.

----------


## Odin

Well at least the country goes down the drain on the democrats' watch.

----------


## cindy25

OH could be uncalled? Rove thinks they called too soon

----------


## TCE

> My map looks like it will be 49/50. What state did I screw up on? Florida, my home state.


Virginia he got wrong. Nate Silver is probably somewhere looking at his view counts and partying like none other.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Hm.

Romney pissed at FNC, CNN, etc...might challenge over Ohio?  Someone needs to let him know that it won't make a damn bit of difference.


*
**Y U MAD BRO*

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

So close... be nice to get rid of Bat$#@! Crazy Bachmann

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Well at least the country goes down the drain on the democrats' watch.


Because that stopped FDR..., or Lincoln, or...you get the point. Usually it is the other way around. These guys are deified the more death and destruction and impoverishment they inflict.

----------


## llepard

> Well at least the country goes down the drain on the democrats' watch.


Agree.  Barry will wish he had lost.  Soon.

----------


## sailingaway

> So close... be nice to get rid of Bat$#@! Crazy Bachmann


Is Graves any good? Because a Bachman who knows she needs us could be better than some replacements.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

futures down 81.00
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/

----------


## invisible

Gee, mitt.  I'm sure glad you didn't need or want our votes in FL, OH, and WI.  Hopefully the RNC cheaters will do some thinking over the next 4 years.  Sure is nice to know that my vote really DOES matter after all, in spite of what the RNC has kept telling me for the last 5 years.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Is Graves any good? Because a Bachman who knows she needs us could be better than some replacements.


That is moot. I just want her to lose. Unless the guy was literally, Mao, or Mussolini, he can't get much worse. She is about as bad as it can get. We can all cherry pick out one or two not terrible votes from just about every numbskull on the Potomac, except for perhaps Lieberman or Grahamn.

----------


## sailingaway

> Agree.  Barry will wish he had lost.  Soon.


I don't think Obama spends much of his time on policy when he has Camelot to put on.

----------


## sailingaway

> That is moot. I just want her to lose. Unless the guy was literally, Mao, or Mussolini, he can't get much worse. She is about as bad as it can get. We can all cherry pick out one or two not terrible votes from just about every numbskull on the Potomac, except for perhaps Lieberman or Grahamn.


It isn't moot, it is material.  I despise her after this election, I'm just thinking of vote counts and silver linings.

----------


## Liberty74

> Oh great. Chris Wallace is doubting the call and Romney is too. 
> 
> Here comes Karl Rove too.


Still kinda close in OH and WI but not sure where votes are coming from. Also, have the military overseas ballots been counted in FL yet?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Make my day MSM! Take back Ohio please!

----------


## Stellwagen

I hope this means Bernanke will still be around for Ron to make periodic jabs at him.

----------


## sailingaway

> Still kinda close in OH and WI but not sure where votes are coming from. Also, have the military overseas ballots been counted in FL yet?


heck, it doesn't take that, Fox wants a marathon, election coverage has been planned into the wee hours...

actually, I obviously have no idea how Ohio will go, the whole thing is just so scripted seeming.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

lololol.... FoxNews trying to pull another 2000... ain't gonna work fools. 

Romney is going to have to win every state left to win...

----------


## MozoVote

Maybe the Mitt Heads are watching this thread too. 

You lurkers are welcome to have a second helping of crocodile tears from us.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Like they have a leg to stand on after what they did to him at the convention.


Don't get me wrong. I'm more than ready to throw this in their faces.

----------


## llepard

> I don't think Obama spends much of his time on policy when he has Camelot to put on.


Yeah, but $7.00 gasoline and another financial crisis are going to be hard to spin as Camelot.

End game here we come.

----------


## BSU kid

Can you imagine if Ohio and Florida flip last minute lol!!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> It isn't moot, it is material.  I despise her after this election, I'm just thinking of vote counts and silver linings.


It's moot because I don't care either way. Like I said - I want her to lose and slink back to the pits where she arose from.

----------


## sailingaway

> Maybe the Mitt Heads are watching this thread too. 
> 
> You lurkers are welcome to have a second helping of crocodile tears from us.


Hey, we've all lost.  People are welcome.  But don't expect us to cry over someone who cheated us so badly losing.

----------


## brandon

Looks like Nate Silver nailed it. He may have every single state predicted correctly.  So funny how the right ring media have been trying to discredit him in the last few weeks and put out their own BS electoral maps.

----------


## brandon

> Can you imagine if Ohio and Florida flip last minute lol!!


I still think Obama would win even without those states.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah, but $7.00 gasoline and another financial crisis are going to be hard to spin as Camelot.
> 
> End game here we come.


I can just see him as Nero or Louis the XVth.  _"Apres moi, c'est deluge..."_ and another flight to Spain for tapas....

But WE'LL be glad not to be in there. They clearly had no intention of cleaning it up.

----------


## Odin

> lololol.... FoxNews trying to pull another 2000... ain't gonna work fools. 
> 
> Romney is going to have to win every state left to win...


Plus too many votes in Cuyahoga county for Romney to overcome.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

VA flipped for Obama.
http://news.yahoo.com/control-room/

----------


## BenIsForRon

> I hope this means Bernanke will still be around for Ron to make periodic jabs at him.


Ron Paul is retiring in January.

----------


## angelatc

> Dow futures down 52.00 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/


Cnn has them down 111.  http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/

Someone on the Mitt Romney chat just called for an assassination.   I hope it's a troll, because that's crazy talk right there.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul is retiring in January.


Leaving Congress, not retiring, from what he's said.

----------


## J_White

Fox news discussing how "military and certain other votes were suppressed" and the "system was gamed". oh really ? it doesnt hurt to game the system when Romney wins the nomination, right ?

and take out money from the campaigns. lol

----------


## sailingaway

> Cnn has them down 111.  http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/
> 
> Someone on the Mitt Romney chat just called for an assassination.   I hope it's a troll, because that's crazy talk right there.


Of whom, us?

----------


## MozoVote

> Looks like Nate Silver nailed it. He may have every single state predicted correctly.  So funny how the right ring media have been trying to discredit him in the last few weeks and put out their own BS electoral maps.


I didn't want to argue with people and take all the negative rep over it - but I always thought Silver's perspective was pretty good. He was willing to make fair predictions of the Tea Party wave in 2010. I did not view him as an Obama shill.

----------


## invisible

> VA flipped for Obama.
> http://news.yahoo.com/control-room/


Yup!  Too bad for mitt and the RNC cheaters that they didn't want or need our votes there, either!  Maybe they'll be nicer to Rand and give us a shred of respect in 2016.

----------


## Stellwagen

> Ron Paul is retiring in January.


I know, but Ron will still be active in C4L among other things, and will be able to continue to pin the economic struggles to Bernanke's policies. I'm sure Ron will still get a good amount of TV interviews to call him out.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

11/06/12 11:38 PM*will from nj: THE BIGGEST LOSER TONIGHT IS THE AMERICAN PEOPLE, THEY HAVE PROVEN TO BE IGNORANT AND PATHETIC*





Well, Will...you could have had Ron Paul.  Whoops!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Fox news discussing how "military and certain other votes were suppressed" and the "system was gamed". oh really ? it doesnt hurt to game the system when Romney wins the nomination, right ?
> 
> and take out money from the campaigns. lol


Add in all the voter disenfranchisement from taking the vote away from felons and I'd imagine whatever they could come up with would be dwarfed by this number.

----------


## angelatc

> Of whom, us?


It's scrolling so cast it's hard to tell.  But I didn't think it was us.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Cnn has them down 111.  http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/
> 
> Someone on the Mitt Romney chat just called for an assassination.   I hope it's a troll, because that's crazy talk right there.


Whoa,...and WOW!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I'm putting up my Rand Paul 2016 FB sign now.

----------


## anaconda

> Hello?  You don't outsell Edsel by selling fake Edsels.


You can if there is collusion among the only two auto manufacturers, both of whom make only fake Edsels.

----------


## MozoVote

> Yup!  Too bad for mitt and the RNC cheaters that they didn't want or need our votes there, either!  Maybe they'll be nicer to Rand and give us a shred of respect in 2016.


Heck, Virginia is home to Mr Blackwell, who was the principal opponent on the RNC trying to stop "Romney's Rules". Double justice, if it flips.

----------


## No1butPaul

not ready to concede...the votes haven't finished flipping for Romney yet in ohio

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Is Graves any good? Because a Bachman who knows she needs us could be better than some replacements.


INFO on the debate between them: http://minnesota.publicradio.org/dis...graves-debate/

*Editorial: Job creator Jim Graves best choice for sixth district*
http://www.startribune.com/opinion/e...1.html?refer=y
*
Former Republican governor Carlson endorses Graves*
http://jimgraves.com/2012/10/24/form...dorses-graves/

*Michele Bachmann Outspends Opponent Jim Graves 12-To-1, Still At Risk Of Losing 									*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...elections-2012

----------


## sailingaway

> You do if there is collusion among the two auto manufacturers, both of whom make fake Edsels. Hello.


bingo

----------


## sailingaway

> INFO on the debate between them: http://minnesota.publicradio.org/dis...graves-debate/
> 
> *Editorial: Job creator Jim Graves best choice for sixth district*
> http://www.startribune.com/opinion/e...1.html?refer=y
> *
> Former Republican governor Carlson endorses Graves*
> http://jimgraves.com/2012/10/24/form...dorses-graves/
> 
> *Michele Bachmann Outspends Opponent Jim Graves 12-To-1, Still At Risk Of Losing 									*
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...elections-2012


You illustrate how much she needs us.  If she goes or doesn't just isn't a matter of preference to me, I will be happy with aspects either way, and unhappy as well.

----------


## Liberty74

> Cnn has them down 111.  http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/
> 
> Someone on the Mitt Romney chat just called for an assassination.   I hope it's a troll, because that's crazy talk right there.


- 111? LMAO

Wait for everything to fall apart. Most people dancing for Obama at his victory party are clueless. Imagine a Sandy hitting the country from east coast to west coast. The fiscal cliff is near. Obama and the Democrats will get the blame. Beyond secession or another 1776, that is when Americans wake up.

I'm still hoping the mass arrests (bankers, politicians, media, journalists, etc) are still in the works by the freedom movement.

----------


## cindy25

> Cnn has them down 111.  http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/
> 
> Someone on the Mitt Romney chat just called for an assassination.   I hope it's a troll, because that's crazy talk right there.


just defund the IRS, the entire IRS. budget it with a $1 same for food stamps, medicaid.  make his next 4 years a living hell

----------


## V3n

> Can you imagine if Ohio and Florida flip last minute lol!!


No joke. TPTB has done it before.

----------


## Liberty74

Romney lost because he had no positive message.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Guys, the GJ/Ron Paul vote in Virginia is much larger than Obama's margin of victory. We screwed that one up for Romney too.

----------


## FrancisMarion

Obammaries

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And at the moment, same for Ohio.

----------


## llepard

> Romney lost because he had no positive message.


It did not help that he is part of the 1%.

Any decent candidate could have beat Obama.  Romney was a terrible candidate.

----------


## sailingaway

MSNBC had us pegged as the undecided's.  Romney thought words were enough.  Wrongo...




and yes, Romney was a terrible candidate.  He was candidate, as far as I can tell from the tortured rules for primaries, because of a backroom deal in 2008, maybe that's why he dropped out so sudden like in 2008.  but he certainly wasn't the candidate because the base was crying for him.

----------


## anaconda

...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

GJ could break the record for most votes cast for a LP candidate?

Any where to track the write-ins for RP in Cali, or do we have to wait for a certified result?

----------


## Liberty74

> No joke. TPTB has done it before.


Well Romney just took the lead in OH.

----------


## J_White

CBS says GOP would have to analyze why they lost and whoever gives a good explanation for that would hold the future of the party.
well, i dont think they would be looking at us to be a part and future of the party though. they dont have the critical thinking to make that decision !

----------


## anaconda

> Looks like the polls were wrong on Virginia.


Whoa! Obama pulled out a late victory I guess. I stand corrected. Thought Mittens had VA wrapped up earlier.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Add toes to open mouth.


Norfolk mentioned it too. 




> So true, but you forgot

----------


## WesSeid

Charles Krauthammer on Fox saying Romney ran a good campaign but it wasn't enough because the Republican Party isn't going the northeastern moderate route.  ...it's going the Paul Ryan route.  And that Paul Ryan will be a big star soon.    

oh god.




> Guys, the GJ/Ron Paul vote in Virginia is much larger than Obama's margin of victory. We screwed that one up for Romney too.


Should have nominated Ron Paul, I guess....

Karl Rove is still on Fox trying to make up excuses so he has a job tomorrow.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

]\

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Haha! LMAO! $#@! Romney! Hey GOP, I thought you didn't need Ron Paul supporters to win?

This is what happens when you cheat Ron Paul, his supporters and his Primary delegates and try to force us to vote for the Obama clone uber liberal Romney!

$#@! YOU!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney retakes the lead in Ohio, but Obama should take Virginia, Florida, and Nevada...enough to win anyway.

----------


## anaconda

> Third party for Presidency to bust up "their" whole game. Two Fox pundits (both Democrats) were just talking about his. How 70% of the voters really don't like either side. A viable candidate coming in as a third option could be a welcome to the fact that the country is pretty much evenly split not doing much good for the voters and people. I still say people are fiscally conservative and socially liberal. Classical liberals in a sense but both terms have been hijacked by both parties which is fascism underneath it all.


But the people listen to the media and the media answers to the one party system. The 70% feel no sense of empowerment.

----------


## CPUd

Looks like Obama will take NV by about 60,000

----------


## J_White

Politico commentators saying something about Christie and Paul Ryan in 2016. Someone mentioned Rand Paul too !!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

My takes:

1- Romney loses, so I'm happy. Would've been happier if both Obama and Mitt lost, I will admit. The etch-a-sketch and the GOP hacks got what they deserved for the railroading of Paul and the liberty movement. I say that about the vote both for revenge, AND for love of God and country.

2- An Obama second term means he and the Democrats get the blame for the economic upheaval, austerity nightmare and currency collapse soon to come. It means the Democrats lose LOTS of seats in the 2014 mid-term elections, and the way is clear for a liberty Presidential candidate in 2016.

3- We can start a meme that 'the neocons killed Mitt's chances' and point out his belligerent posture in foreign policy lost him votes with voters (especially women) weary with war and empire. The future lies with non-interventionist candidacies and policies, not with more invasions and bombings of brown people abroad.

4- Rand Paul's gambit paid off. He took a big hit with the movement over his half-hearted endorsement of Mitt, knowing he would likely lose. Now Rand can make his move in 2016 with insurance created by that compromise, and has four years to fortify his own record as a principled statesman, to make it up (as best he can) with the grassroots before he sets up his Presidential run.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Nooo!!! Allen West took a 1,400 vote lead. Almost was a perfect night.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> You illustrate how much she needs us.  If she goes or doesn't just isn't a matter of preference to me, I will be happy with aspects either way, and unhappy as well.


Being the alarmist pushing the buttons of Danger, Terrorist, Muslim, More Military Spending, Save Israel, overthrow governments, etc flags are a great threat to our freedoms and liberties at home. 

Bachmann hurts the Republican name.

----------


## J_White

CBS putting up Christie, Paul Ryan, Jeb Bush and Rubio up for 2016.

----------


## MozoVote

Honestly I have to think that Mourdock and Akin rubbed off on Mitt too. Those were national stories and it did not paint the GOP in a good light.

----------


## Machiavelli

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
Albert Einstein

----------


## Liberty74

> But the people listen to the media and the media answers to the one party system. The 70% feel no sense of empowerment.


And that is why I have always advocated a Liberty News Channel to counter "the system." Compete against Fox. Compete against CNN and MSNBC. We can win many of their viewers over because we offer something for everyone - freedom. It won't happen overnight but the unbrainwashing has to start now. There is a third way out there for people. We can take over the Independent Party. We can combine the Libs and Const. We can start a new party called the anti-Socialists for psychological marketing reasons. Gotta start thinking out of the box. I am not buying we have to work within the Republican party that doesn't want us.

----------


## cindy25

> Romney lost because he had no positive message.


Romney lost because PA was winner take all.

Obama has 281; take away 12 from PA and 10 from OH = 259; add 9 from CO = 268

that doesn't even count MI and WI

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> CBS putting up Christie, Paul Ryan, Jeb Bush and Rubio up for 2016.


They're going to be in for a shock.

----------


## CPUd

VA and COlorado for Obama

----------


## cindy25

> And that is why I have always advocated a Liberty News Channel to counter "the system." Compete against Fox. Compete against CNN and MSNBC. We can win many of their viewers over because we offer something for everyone - freedom. It won't happen overnight but the unbrainwashing has to start now. There is a third way out there for people. We can take over the Independent Party. We can combine the Libs and Const. We can start a new party called the anti-Socialists for psychological marketing reasons. Gotta start thinking out of the box. I am not buying we have to work within the Republican party that doesn't want us.


this is a great idea.  put Judge Nap in charge, give Ron a show. if they can find funding for Atlas Shrugged a new channel (or buy an existing channel, and change it) is not impossible.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Romney saying he's cutting children's programs like HEAD START etc while saying you're going to increase military spending with more overseas sabre rattling, just a vote killer. DOD budgets have gone UP 11 straight years, it's outta control.


> My takes:
> 
> 1- Romney loses, so I'm happy. Would've been happier if both Obama and Mitt lost, I will admit. The etch-a-sketch and the GOP hacks got what they deserved for the railroading of Paul and the liberty movement. I say that about the vote both for revenge, AND for love of God and country.
> 
> 2- An Obama second term means he and the Democrats get the blame for the economic upheaval, austerity nightmare and currency collapse soon to come. It means the Democrats lose LOTS of seats in the 2014 mid-term elections, and the way is clear for a liberty Presidential candidate in 2016.
> 
> 3- We can start a meme that 'the neocons killed Mitt's chances' and point out his belligerent posture in foreign policy lost him votes with voters (especially women) weary with war and empire. The future lies with non-interventionist candidacies and policies, not with more invasions and bombings of brown people abroad.

----------


## cindy25

> They're going to be in for a shock.


Christie will be primaried next year.  Paul Ryan is done as a national figure. Bush no chance

Rubio is the one to watch.   what about Ted Cruz?  first term Hispanic senator

is Ted Cruz more viable than Rand?

----------


## WesSeid

> Romney saying he's cutting children's programs like HEAD START etc while saying you're going to increase military spending with more overseas sabre rattling, just a vote killer. DOD budgets have gone UP 11 straight years, it's outta control.


 It's ridiculous that we finally get/are getting out of two 10-year wars, and the first thing the Republican candidate does is say he wants to increase military spending by 20%.

----------


## anaconda

6 years of Pocahontas. Not looking forward to this. Maybe she will ask Rand to be her mentor..

MA General Election
November 6, 2012
87.4% reporting (1898/2172)

Popular Vote

Elizabeth
Warren

53.4%
1,453,005

Scott
Brown

46.6%
1,265,875

----------


## Akus

I don't know why I am so filled with joy. I can't stand Obama, yet his win, the win that I always knew was guaranteed with someone like Romney for the other option, brings me such joy. The tears of all these SOBs that turned the GOP convention into a farce, rather then a display of delegates' will makes me laugh with that evil revenge laugh.

----------


## kahless

> And that is why I have always advocated a Liberty News Channel to counter "the system." Compete against Fox. Compete against CNN and MSNBC. We can win many of their viewers over because we offer something for everyone - freedom. It won't happen overnight but the unbrainwashing has to start now. There is a third way out there for people. We can take over the Independent Party. We can combine the Libs and Const. We can start a new party called the anti-Socialists for psychological marketing reasons. Gotta start thinking out of the box. I am not buying we have to work within the Republican party that doesn't want us.


Been saying the same thing here since 08.  It is so obvious, we can't win without a liberty news channel.

----------


## TRIGRHAPPY

> I don't know why I am so filled with joy. I can't stand Obama, yet his win, the win that I always knew was guaranteed with someone like Romney for the other option, brings me such joy. The tears of all these SOBs that turned the GOP convention into a farce, rather then a display of delegates' will makes me laugh with that evil revenge laugh.


You mean this laugh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=rm81LSKJC2k

Me too. =)

----------


## undergroundrr

Mitt Chat is hypnotic. So much fail scrolling by so fast. 

"11/07/12 12:18 AM
kathye: can't believ god let this happen"

----------


## CPUd

> Christie will be primaried next year.  Paul Ryan is done as a national figure. Bush no chance
> 
> Rubio is the one to watch.   what about Ted Cruz?  first term Hispanic senator
> 
> is Ted Cruz more viable than Rand?


I don't think Rubio will be able to get past the citizenship issue.  Maybe a big reason why Mitt didn't choose him for a running mate.  He does make a hell of a decoy though.

----------


## hardrightedge

you $#@!ing clowns act like you won something tonight...dumb asses

----------


## MozoVote

The write-ups on the GOP are going to be brutal the next few days. This went about as well for Obama as could be reasonably envisioned. He took every competitive state and even appeared a times to have NC at the edge of his campaign's grasp.

----------


## No1butPaul

So arrogant, the bullies still won't concede ... How embarrassing for them.

----------


## MozoVote

> I don't know why I am so filled with joy. I can't stand Obama, yet his win, the win that I always knew was guaranteed with someone like Romney for the other option, brings me such joy. The tears of all these SOBs that turned the GOP convention into a farce, rather then a display of delegates' will makes me laugh with that evil revenge laugh.


Obama is "just politics". You can disagree with his priorities or his agenda. But he did not cheat and stab his own party's delegates in the back at his own convention.  That is why the dislike for Romney is so personal among people here.

Frankly Obama did a pretty good job of getting Hillary Clinton's support. Romney should have emulated that example and found room for the Paul wing, somewhere in his campaign.

----------


## anaconda

> The write-ups on the GOP are going to be brutal the next few days.


It is with great glee that I predict we will be entertained with this for much more than a few days. I'm guessing at least a scale of months.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

11/07/12 12:19 AM*lovetheusa1234: Did Gary Johnson pull from Mitt? If so, Mitt would have been ahead in Fla right now*

----------


## undergroundrr

lol

"11/07/12 12:26 AM
Crystalf: I can't believe that the hurricane really made that big of a switch"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

So... WHO'S LAUGHING NOW?

----------


## sailingaway

I suppose I shouldn't put this on the front page. 



Again, I mean.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

and to think, it only took 6 billion dollars to make all this happen.

----------


## CPUd

> you $#@!ing clowns act like you won something tonight...dumb asses


No, just satisfying a few grudges.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Been saying the same thing here since 08.  It is so obvious, we can't win without a liberty news channel.


Yes it's obvious, but it's expensive to do from scratch, and difficult to keep from being co-opted unless a trusted group of liberty movement people have control of both the programming and the advertising decisions from the start. If a few neo-cons are on board as financiers or consultants, out will go any serious commentary critical of Israel, foreign aid or interventionism. As soon as it takes on drug advertising, for example, out will go criticism of FDA or Big Pharma, etc.

In other words, use existing liberty or alternative media that's already being produced, build it out into a complete programming schedule via a national syndication process. MAKE PEACE with Alex Jones and Patriot broadcasters, for Pete's sake, and expand their media into a full network.

----------


## cindy25

> I don't think Rubio will be able to get past the citizenship issue.  Maybe a big reason why Mitt didn't choose him for a running mate.  He does make a hell of a decoy though.


does Cruz have similar issues?  an all white ticket is not viable anymore.  

had Rubio been on the ticket CO/NM/NV would have flipped, and FL not in question.

but the black inner city vote has to be minimized, and the only way is to award electors by CD.  blacks will vote Dem even with a black on the GOP ticket.

----------


## anaconda

> and to think, it only took 6 billion dollars to make all this happen.


They should have just done coin toss. It wouldn't make any difference for the country.

----------


## QWDC

I'm seeing a lot of my conservative friends posting things such as "Why the **** do we still use the electoral college? End it NOW" and other similar things.

----------


## anaconda

> I'm seeing a lot of my conservative friends posting things such as "Why the **** do we still use the electoral college? End it NOW" and other similar things.


Isn't it to give small states a bit more say in the political process? Like every state getting two senators, regardless of size?

----------


## MozoVote

I have more respect for the electoral college now, after Sandy. What if it was not possible to properly operate all the polls due to a disaster? You take the best representative sample you can, but the states affected still carry the same weight electorally.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Looks like Obama will take NV by about 60,000


How many votes did Ron get in the Nevada primary?

----------


## tsai3904

Minnesota's 6th Congressional District
58.2% Reporting

Bachmann 98,604 50.0%
Graves 98,484 50.0%


Florida's 18th Congressional District
97.4% Reporting

Murphy 155,366 50.2%
West 154,392 49.8%

----------


## No1butPaul

> I'm seeing a lot of my conservative friends posting things such as "Why the **** do we still use the electoral college? End it NOW" and other similar things.


 do they realize Obama won the popular vote?

----------


## cindy25

> do they realize Obama won the popular vote?


that's why the easy answer is the Nebraska Maine rule

can be done state by state by the Republican controlled legislatures.  Dems would bitch, but couldn't stop it

----------


## CPUd

Mitt concession speech at 11:55 Central

----------


## anaconda

> Minnesota's 6th Congressional District
> 58.2% Reporting
> 
> Bachmann 98,604 50.0%
> Graves 98,484 50.0%


Update Per CNN:

with 68% reporting:

Bachmann 114,421
Graves     114,081

----------


## EBounding

The front page of the Drudge report shrunk in half.  I guess they had to clean up the Romney Landslide stories.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Minnesota's 6th Congressional District
> 58.2% Reporting
> 
> Bachmann 98,604 50.0%
> Graves 98,484 50.0%
> 
> 
> Florida's 18th Congressional District
> 97.4% Reporting
> ...


Come on Murphy and Graves!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Mitt calls Obama to concede.

----------


## EBounding

Amash, Bentivolio, Massie, Cruz plus vindication.  There's still some hope.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> do they realize Obama won the popular vote?


From my quick tour of the internets im finding that they think Romney won the popular vote.

Since the election was called for Obama I've been banned from 3 GOP facebook pages and had my comments repeatedly scrubbed from a thread in the politics section of a forum.

----------


## BucksforPaul

> you $#@!ing clowns act like you won something tonight...dumb asses


No one But Ron Paul $#@! wad.  And go tell the GOP establishment to eabod.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> And that is why I have always advocated a Liberty News Channel to counter "the system." Compete against Fox. Compete against CNN and MSNBC. We can win many of their viewers over because we offer something for everyone - freedom. It won't happen overnight but the unbrainwashing has to start now.


It won't happen overnight - because it won't happen at all.

For one thing, most people (unfortunately) do not want what we are selling: liberty. They want to be taken care of. They wan't to be relieved of responsibility. They do not want to be free.

For another thing, network-news-channel viewerships are steadily declining across the board. They are going the way of newpapers (only not as fast). Even if a Liberty News Channel were to get off the ground, it would have nowhere to go but down.

We already have a Liberty News Channel - or the closest we're ever going to get to one.

It's called the Internet.

----------


## WesSeid

Shauna: We did see the country pretty much reject God tonight. That is a really really sad thing.

mc13: Rigged = machines

POTUS MITT: No way those street thugs win over wonderful mitt!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I don't think Rubio will be able to get past the  citizenship issue.  Maybe a big reason why Mitt didn't choose him for a  running mate.  He does make a hell of a decoy though.


Why  not? It doesn't seem to have hurt Obama.

So long as the Grand Poobahs  of the Welfare-Warfare Machine find him acceptable, Rubio could come  from Mars, for all the difference it would make.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Amash, Bentivolio, Massie, Cruz plus vindication.  There's still some hope.


Oh, hell yeah!  That's a victory or two more than I was expecting.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Shauna: We did see the country pretty much reject God tonight. That is a really really sad thing.
> 
> mc13: Rigged = machines
> 
> POTUS MITT: No way those street thugs win over wonderful mitt!


And *we're* the ones they call "cultish" ???

----------


## Ranger29860

> And *we're* the ones they call "cultish" ???


In their defense I have seen very similar rhetoric over here before also.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> No one But Ron Paul $#@! wad.  And go tell the GOP establishment to eabod.

----------


## anaconda

> Shauna: We did see the country pretty much reject God tonight. That is a really really sad thing.
> 
> mc13: Rigged = machines
> 
> POTUS MITT: No way those street thugs win over wonderful mitt!


This _has got_ to be some kind of disinformation plot. This can't be real. It's CIA propaganda to discourage us.

----------


## sailingaway

This is trending on twitter:

*Weed is Legal in Colorado*

----------


## jkob

looks like Gary Johnson is going to break a million votes

----------


## anaconda

70% reporting:

Bachmann 118,375
Graves      117,331

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Looks like Justin Amash will hold onto his seat. Good news there

----------


## anaconda

26% reporting:

CA 12th District

Nancy Pelosi 82.9%
John Dennis       17.1%

----------


## Mini-Me

> It won't happen overnight - because it won't happen at all.
> 
> For one thing, most people (unfortunately) do not want what we are selling: liberty. They want to be taken care of. They wan't to be relieved of responsibility. They do not want to be free.
> 
> For another thing, network-news-channel viewerships are steadily declining across the board. They are going the way of newpapers (only not as fast). Even if a Liberty News Channel were to get off the ground, it would have nowhere to go but down.
> 
> We already have a Liberty News Channel - or the closest we're ever going to get to one.
> 
> It's called the Internet.


We do have the Internet, but even young people still tend to refer to major news site for current events, and there will still be a place for TV news media for decades to come.  The medium may change over time, but until we're completely to the point of soma-induced stupor, people still tend to read/watch some news. 

I think we COULD successfully run a liberty-oriented news organization, whether Internet-based or network-based, or a combination.  It would just have to be way less preachy than most of us are, most of the time.   As someone (acptulsa maybe?) said a month or two ago, it would have to focus most of the time on the ordinary news and human interest stories that draw in "ordinary" people (mainly S types and F types...MBTI reference).  When it comes to political issues and editorializing, we'd have to report fairly, but we'd have talking heads more in the mold of Ben Swann.  It would have to be a serious endeavor with a serious business model involving serious aspiring career journalists to take off, but...given enough time and love, I think it could.

----------


## Captain Shays

Has anyone compiled any totals on combined Gary Johnson-Ron Paul write ins to see if we cost Mitt the election?

----------


## Brett85

What percent did Gary Johnson and the other 3rd party candidates get?

----------


## WesSeid

Shauna: Snarky! Libertarians are the reason we are in this trouble right now!!!!! They suck all the good ideas out of the party and make people do stupid things that lose elections!!!!! The Libertarians have done as much damage as the Liberals... and they are willing to steal votes from real Americans... Liberatarians are hypocritical despots!

Snarky: Libertarians are the only consistent party.

Shauna: I changed back to Republican when Mitt won the nomination. But I dont' belong in a party with people like Newt Gingrich and even the santimonious other ones...

Snarky: I've yet to see anyone who actually understands Libertarianism disagree with it... give it a chance. They're mainly classical liberals... which are the opposite of 'modern liberals'.

Shauna: Snarky I dont' disagree with most Libetarian ideas... it's just everyone in the party is completely hypocritical!

Nate G.: Nostalgic - Snarky may be my last ban.

*Jayde: anybody been over to the ron paul forum to see what they're saying?*

-----------------------------------
Denial. It ain't just a river on Mitt Chat.

----------


## angelatc

> 26% reporting:
> 
> CA 12th District
> 
> Nancy Pelosi 82.9%
> John Dennis       17.1%


I love Dennis, but he really needs to pick a more reasonable district.

----------


## Mini-Me

> This _has got_ to be some kind of disinformation plot. This can't be real. It's CIA propaganda to discourage us.


George Carlin once said, "Just think of how stupid the average person is, and then realize half of them are even stupider!"  No matter how intelligent the human race becomes, the bell curve ensures that the smarter segments will routinely look around wondering, "Are you people SERIOUS?"   This would still be the case even if the worst of the worst were at Mises's level, because the rest would then be so much farther along.

----------


## anaconda

> I love Dennis, but he really needs to pick a more reasonable district.


Seems to me that San Francisco should be the most libertarian city in the U.S. But it's the opposite.

----------


## anaconda

> Update Per CNN:
> 
> with 68% reporting:
> 
> Bachmann 114,421
> Graves     114,081


Update: 74% reporting:

Bachmann     122,280
Graves        120,566

----------


## anaconda

Romney/McCain 2016!

----------


## Teenager For Ron Paul

My feelings on this election

----------


## sailingaway

> Has anyone compiled any totals on combined Gary Johnson-Ron Paul write ins to see if we cost Mitt the election?


You won't have Ron's votes until up to a month from now. They only have to do it before 'final certification', you will remember that final certification of the Iowa caucus came after NH.  And maybe after SC.

----------


## anaconda

Can't imagine why Bachmann's race has only 74% reporting. It's almost friggin' 1 A.M. in Minnesota.

----------


## TCE

> I love Dennis, but he really needs to pick a more reasonable district.


Mhm. We could have had more liberty candidates had Dennis, Kurt Bills, and Art Robinson picked different races.

----------


## sailingaway

This tweet.... is she for real?

https://twitter.com/ohbuckley/status/266070124124045312

And how did she get in my stream?

----------


## sailingaway

> Mhm. We could have had more liberty candidates had Dennis, Kurt Bills, and Art Robinson picked different races.




Don't forget BJ.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Yes it's obvious, but it's expensive to do from scratch, and difficult to keep from being co-opted unless a trusted group of liberty movement people have control of both the programming and the advertising decisions from the start. If a few neo-cons are on board as financiers or consultants, out will go any serious commentary critical of Israel, foreign aid or interventionism. As soon as it takes on drug advertising, for example, out will go criticism of FDA or Big Pharma, etc.
> 
> In other words, use existing liberty or alternative media that's already being produced, build it out into a complete programming schedule via a national syndication process. MAKE PEACE with Alex Jones and Patriot broadcasters, for Pete's sake, and expand their media into a full network.


I don't want Alex Jones being the face of the liberty movement.  No way, no how.

----------


## Matt Collins

> WTF is wrong with Sara Palin? Looks like she got blasted by a hair dryer after staying out in the sun too long.


Pics or it didn't happen

----------


## CPUd

> Pics or it didn't happen

----------


## Matt Collins

> Seriously folks, the only way out of this mess is SECESSION.
> 
> The country is over. The welfare grid is in place with 53% on some government assistant.


Let's give Rand a chance in 2016, if he can't fix it, then yeah, it's probally over.

----------


## Matt Collins

> If you aren't listening to FBC, you are just missing out.  Ben Stein is on now...
> 
> It's like watching a train full of puppies and kittens crash in slow motion.  You don't want to laugh, but - look at the choo choo smash into that orphanage


One of the best posts on RPF; EVER!

----------


## cindy25

> I love Dennis, but he really needs to pick a more reasonable district.


district is not the problem; he should run in the Dem primary

----------


## Matt Collins

> The lessons learned are clear.  The GOP must nominate someone even more liberal than Romney.  
> 
> I'm going to try this line with my fellow Republicans tomorrow.


+1 for /hilarity

----------


## Mini-Me

> This is trending on twitter:
> 
> *Weed is Legal in Colorado*


I wonder how many social cons just heard this news and started their preparations for the rapture. 




> This tweet.... is she for real?
> 
> https://twitter.com/ohbuckley/status/266070124124045312
> 
> And how did she get in my stream?


Were there any pictures or anything associated with that tweet that I missed?  Without any context, I'm hoping she's just quoting Twilight or something.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Romney was indeed "en-electable". We told you so ! lol GOP.


_BINGO!_

----------


## Matt Collins

> Now we need to wait and see how we have impacted this race. If it turns out that we cost Romney Ohio or Florida or Virginia or Pennsylvania we're going to become scape goats. The GOP is going to hate us as much as we hate them for sure.


iF THE NUMBERS SHOW THEY CANT WIN WITHOUT THE LIBERTHY WING OF THE PARTY THEN RAND 2016 WILL BE MUCH MORE VIAB=LE

----------


## Matt Collins

> Damn was hoping Bachmann would lose. Looks like she is barely going to win. /sadface


She only serves at the pleasure of the Ron Paul supporters in Minnesota. See the MNGOP for details

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Wacko West is Out*

*Allen West Election Results: Democratic Newcomer Patrick Murphy Prevails*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_2083846.html


 Patrick Murphy
159,959
50.4%

 Allen West  I
157,578
49.6%

----------


## Matt Collins

Is silver finally going to go up? Because I just bought a $$#@!tone of it

----------


## cindy25

2014 will be a huge Republican year (1986, 2006) 

Carl Levin will be 82, either won't run or very vulnerable

Justin Amash should be in the senate

----------


## Odin

> Because that stopped FDR..., or Lincoln, or...you get the point. Usually it is the other way around. These guys are deified the more death and destruction and impoverishment they inflict.


Well the Great Depression began under Hoover, unlike in the 30's I don't think most people are expecting the economy to get worse now, which it will. 

I'm not sure about Lincoln, but it was in the middle of the Civil War. Maybe you can tell me what you mean by that as I'm not really sure of the economic circumstances back then?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> *Wacko West is Out*
> 
> *Allen West Election Results: Democratic Newcomer Patrick Murphy Prevails*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_2083846.html
> 
> 
>  Patrick Murphy
> 159,959
> ...


He lost?

SCORE!

----------


## Mini-Me

Alright, so...

LET'S HEAR IT FOR THE NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES, MITT RRRRRRRRRRRRROMNEEYYYYYY-..oh, wait.

Who's going to miss that obnoxious fake enthusiasm?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Glad Allen West lost.  Hated the love for that fake.

----------


## Anti Federalist

So GOP have we learned our lesson yet?

You do not nominate health care mandating, gun grabbing, flip flopping, liberal progressives to try and beat health care mandating, gun grabbing, flip flopping, liberal progressives.

We *TOLD* you No One But Paul and we $#@!ing meant it.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Look's like the Libertarian running for US Senate in Montana is going to cost the GOP that Senate seat that Ron and Rand endorsed candidate: *Rehberg*.

Back to U.S. Overview MapCandidate
Popular Vote


*Jon
*
*Tester*
49.0%

163,838





*Denny
*
*Rehberg*

44.6%
148,855





*Dan
*
*Cox*
6.3%
21,125

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> So GOP have we learned our lesson yet?
> 
> You do not nominate health care mandating, gun grabbing, flip flopping, liberal progressives to try and beat health care mandating, gun grabbing, flip flopping, liberal progressives.
> 
> We *TOLD* you No One But Paul and we $#@!ing meant it.


THIS!

----------


## WesSeid

> So GOP have we learned our lesson yet?
> 
> You do not nominate health care mandating, gun grabbing, flip flopping, liberal progressives to try and beat health care mandating, gun grabbing, flip flopping, liberal progressives.
> 
> We *TOLD* you No One But Paul and we $#@!ing meant it.


 I saw a mention that the "Tea Party Network" posted a memo of "No more McCains, no more Romneys."  I wonder if that includes no more Santorums.

Interestingly, the Tea Party Network refused to endorse Romney due to lack of confidence in his conservatism.  

I don't know which faction of the Tea Party TPN supports.  The true small-government TP gets mixed with the social conservative TP and the neocon TP.

----------


## idiom



----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> 


This is so so satisfying. To the Whigs and Know Nothing's ye shall go. Vengeance is ours tonight! Haha.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

LOL




> *Donald J. Trump*             ‏@*realDonaldTrump*  
> 
>                                                         House of Representatives shouldn't give anything to Obama unless he terminates Obamacare.                    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## cindy25

I agree this time with Trump

attach Obamacare repeal to EVERY damn piece of legislation.  if the military doesn't get paid, so be it.  if the SS checks bounce so be it.
Obama would be blamed, and he would blink.  cut off the heat in the white house, abolish the secret service, sell air force one.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I agree this time with Trump
> 
> attach Obamacare repeal to EVERY damn piece of legislation.  if the military doesn't get paid, so be it.  if the SS checks bounce so be it.
> Obama would be blamed, and he would blink.  cut off the heat in the white house, abolish the secret service, sell air force one.


Sounds nice, but you know as well as me that would never happen.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I agree this time with Trump
> 
> attach Obamacare repeal to EVERY damn piece of legislation.  if the military doesn't get paid, so be it.  if the SS checks bounce so be it.
> Obama would be blamed, and he would blink.  cut off the heat in the white house, abolish the secret service, sell air force one.


Trump is playing his games... nothing changes... DOD budgets up, more fees/taxes/inflation, more pay for Congress, more corporate welfare... tax code increases.



Trump is the illusion of distraction

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> I don't want Alex Jones being the face of the liberty movement.  No way, no how.


Your dislike is not reflected by the current reality, that Jones IS the most successful pro-liberty voice in the alternative media. Not making peace with existing liberty media is a prescription for NOT building the alternative national cable liberty network, just as it was four years ago. We can grow our presence and be inclusive, or we can choose not to grow. I'd nominate a Abby Martin or Shelly Roche to be the equivalent of the 'Fox babes' on a liberty TV network, and add people like Ben Swann, but to ignore using the number 1 internet talk show host is absurd.

----------


## eleganz

what happened to the revolutionpac news network?


I mean Amber Lyons + Ben Swann + Phil Donahue + John Stossel = heavy artillery.

----------


## eleganz

> She only serves at the pleasure of the Ron Paul supporters in Minnesota. See the MNGOP for details


Care to elaborate?  I went to MNGOP, didn't see anything about Bachmann being our bitch.

----------


## maskander

> Well at least the country goes down the drain on the democrats' watch.


Please leave the USA.

----------


## sailingaway

> Care to elaborate?  I went to MNGOP, didn't see anything about Bachmann being our bitch.


Well, that's sort of nasty language, and MN wouldn't appreciate it.  But we were the wind under her wings when she was going to Ron's lunches and applauding wildly when people said 'Ron Paul 2012' back in 2010, and he endorsed her and our people thought she might end up being a real liberty candidate.... before she did what she did in the election, voted to extend the patriot act and (I'm pretty sure) for NDAA, and made her renewed vows to neoconservative foreign policy via pledge to Israel (not sure how she is on Libya, that might have been different, not involving Israel) etc.  Then she really screwed the pooch this election with us although we kept civil relations, mostly, with her supporters.  She waited to endorse Romney until AFTER her district convention endorsed her, I strongly suspect because she knew it might hurt her with our people there, and even in 2008 Ron had 4000 people show up to a rally in her district.

It is just that without us she can't carry it.  I would have voted for her as CONGRESSWOMAN unless her opponent is particularly good, her bad votes were the same bad votes as 90% of congress made and I have no reason to think her opponent wouldn't make them too, and at least she knows the power we have in her district.  I suspect this morning that point is driven home.  But I think we need to move her on civil liberties at minimum.  Alternatively, I think that district could be ours if we fielded the right candidate.

----------


## Captain Shays

> You won't have Ron's votes until up to a month from now. They only have to do it before 'final certification', you will remember that final certification of the Iowa caucus came after NH.  And maybe after SC.


I remember but has anyone done a compilation on Gary Johnson's numbers in the battleground states?

----------


## Captain Shays

> I saw a mention that the "Tea Party Network" posted a memo of "No more McCains, no more Romneys."  I wonder if that includes no more Santorums.
> 
> Interestingly, the Tea Party Network refused to endorse Romney due to lack of confidence in his conservatism.  
> 
> I don't know which faction of the Tea Party TPN supports.  The true small-government TP gets mixed with the social conservative TP and the neocon TP.


If the Tea Party wasn't so tainted from allowing themselves to be hijacked by neocons I might suggest trying to take them back. Now, I don't want anything to do with them. Let's just focus on the Liberty Movement and stand with resolve to not allow the same thing to happen to us

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Your dislike is not reflected by the current reality, that Jones IS the most successful pro-liberty voice in the alternative media. Not making peace with existing liberty media is a prescription for NOT building the alternative national cable liberty network, just as it was four years ago. We can grow our presence and be inclusive, or we can choose not to grow. I'd nominate a Abby Martin or Shelly Roche to be the equivalent of the 'Fox babes' on a liberty TV network, and add people like Ben Swann, but to ignore using the number 1 internet talk show host is absurd.


I want a professional and not a caricature.

----------


## Uriah

We need to primary Bachmann next election. She narrowly won her seat. 

Bachmann -- 180,131
Graves     -- 175,924

I know people are already aggregating data from around the country to find competitive races for liberty candidates.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> [... ]


I'm in an especially verbose mood at the moment, so rather than derail this thread, I'll reply by starting a new thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t-should-it-be

----------


## WesSeid

Austen: The Tea Party is sticking it to Romney supporters because they said we did the same to them when McCain lost and we trashed Palin and they said the funny thing is Mitt was at the top of the ticket and ran twice and she was only the #2 like Ryan so they have a shot

Jayde: get this... as i was walking in the chilly fog here in california last night at 3:00 AM... because I could not sleep, my two hour journey took me past a big metal cable box. as i stopped to adjust my flashlight, to my disgust, i noticed a big ron paul sticker stuck on the box. let's just say when i walked away, my flashlight had bits of sticky paper stuck to it and the sticker was no more.

----------


## sailingaway

> Austen: The Tea Party is sticking it to Romney supporters because they said we did the same to them when McCain lost and we trashed Palin and they said the funny thing is Mitt was at the top of the ticket and ran twice and she was only the #2 like Ryan so they have a shot
> 
> Jayde: get this... as i was walking in the chilly fog here in california last night at 3:00 AM... because I could not sleep, my two hour journey took me past a big metal cable box. as i stopped to adjust my flashlight, to my disgust, i noticed a big ron paul sticker stuck on the box. let's just say when i walked away, my flashlight had bits of sticky paper stuck to it and the sticker was no more.


this person brags about bashing a metal cable box with their flashlight to get rid of an offending sticker and thinks it makes them look anything but deranged?

Completely apart from the fact that flashlights destroy your night vision.

----------


## Barrex

Depending on how mean you want to be you can send him a letter to repay damage he caused or call the police for destruction of private property and vandalism....

----------

